# The MJF and Jericho Segment Was An Absolute Disgrace



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Talk about a stupid idea from bad creative. If WWE did this, we would never hear the end of how they take something popular and run it into the ground. If it is to be believed that the wrestlers get full creative control, then we can blame MJF and Jericho for this corny bullshit. There was a point where they were by far the most entertaining characters on the show, but after watching them the last few weeks, that feels like so long ago.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol, that was horrible

hoooorrrribleeeee


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

Seriously, I kinda liked it. It was different, kind of a Seth McFarland, Family Guy type of vibe.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Very embarrassing

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It was honestly a better segment than I thought it would be. It was bad but it was at least unique and effort was put into it. Expecting anything entertaining out of Jericho in 2020 is a lost cause. 

As long as Jericho isn't in the main event and someone's not teleporting, I consider it a positive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was delightful.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can see why McMahon produced guys like Jericho and Moxley. He's been sort of vindicated and I cant believe I'm saying that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho’s selfish fucking ass just forced MJF to break kayfabe.

FUCK YOU, JERICHO!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It was honestly a better segment than I thought it would be. It was bad but it was at least unique and effort was put into it. Expecting anything entertaining out of Jericho in 2020 is a lost cause.
> 
> As long as Jericho isn't in the main event and someone's not teleporting, I consider it a positive.


*Stadium stampede and his entire feud with Orange Cassidy were far more quality than anything he's done with MJF, which is sad to say. I never would have expected this level of mediocrity from both of them working together around June.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like a good musical number, and I was a fan of those old Bob Hope/Bing Crosby "Road to" movies, which were an inspiration for Family Guy's musical numbers. (Duckman also had an episode that was an homage to them). 

And to his credit, MJF is actually a good singer (assuming that was him singing). 

But something like that just doesn't feel right on a wrestling show. It just sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I like a good musical number, and I was a fan of those old Bob Hope/Bing Crosby "Road to" movies, which were an inspiration for Family Guy's musical numbers. (Duckman also had an episode that was an homage to them).
> 
> And to his credit, MJF is actually a good singer (assuming that was him singing).
> 
> But something like that just doesn't feel right on a wrestling show. It just sticks out like a sore thumb.


*It reminded me of the God-damned Frog from Looney Tunes back in the day.*


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Only sports based promotion to feature this kind of entertainment. How will NJPW top this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m so glad i am not super high on either of them

horrible segment 

kinda funny.... but really, just horrible

will do great on social media though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It reminded me of the God-damned Frog from Looney Tunes back in the day.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is what happens when you let people do whatever the fuck they want and Tony doesnt have the balls to say no to jericho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It made me want to watch all those old segments where Terry Funk and Roddy Piper would burst into musical numbers. Oh.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

i swear its like some of u started watching wrestling in 2019 that segment was far from corny the casual fans want to see segments like that & social media was buzzing from as a matter of fact that segment obliterated nxt & the ratings for that segment will likely be the highest of the night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319097529695375365


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I will give them credit for trying something different but I had a hard time understanding any of the lyrics


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

there is a dynamite discussion thread to discuss this


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I liked it. Like, you're rarely surprised by anything in wrestling anymore. It was something very creative and different and has got social media buzzing. I can see these two continuing the capers until one day it suddenly gets very nasty when MJF takes Jericho's faction.

Also, it helps they can both actually sing. Tbh, it made me think of this a bit (RIP Sherri).


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

its not the same & u know it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I’ve slagged Jericho off for months now because of his garbage work, when you thought he couldn’t get any worse, last week and tonight happened.

He is starting to tarnish his legacy, he has gone from legend to unbearable cringeworthy goof in the space of a year.

He had comedy moments in WWE, the list of Jericho for example was comedy done right, what he is producing now is comedy gone wrong, the mother’s basement type will find him funny, but anybody with working brain cells knows his current run is nothing more than cringeworthy garbage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho got that list over and know he's looking to see what stupid shit he can make work that shouldn't, that didn't. He's trying to hard right now.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

random aew defender but but but 

the rock and stone cold


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

4.6k likes... not one of the other videos from Dynamite has even 1k likes yet.

Haters gonna hate but I reckon people will be talking about this segment for a loooong time. You can't say that about much in wrestling anymore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319087300547104768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319093704280428546


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

you cant hit a home run every time


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It was the worst part of an otherwise great show. MJF and the rest of the IC should've brutally left Jericho in a pool of his own blood during either the 30 year anniversary of Jericho or the 1 year anniversary of Dynamite last week. Instead we get this BS.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Arguably the worst thing I've ever laid eyes on in wrestling.

Of course you have thousands of social media freaks rimming the fuck out of it so they'll feel justified.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> there is a dynamite discussion thread to discuss this
> mods please delete this thread the hater keep clogging this section up with crap






PushCrymeTyme said:


> its not the same & u know it
> go back to sucking sasha banks clit & watching boring raw


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

People talking about it and thinking how stupid wrestling has become is not a good thing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Women that were behind Jericho and MJF sure did a great job though! Oh, they weren't the main attraction of that segment?

Look, Jericho has been doing corny stuff in AEW for awhile now. All that I can do at this point is shrug at any of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> 4.6k likes... not one of the other videos from Dynamite has even 1k likes yet.
> 
> Haters gonna hate but I reckon people will be talking about this segment for a loooong time. You can't say that about much in wrestling anymore.
> 
> ...


So how many times you plan on rewatching this week?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Talk about a stupid idea from bad creative. If WWE did this, we would never hear the end of how they take something popular and run it into the ground. If it is to be believed that the wrestlers get full creative control, then we can blame MJF and Jericho for this corny bullshit. There was a point where they were by far the most entertaining characters on the show, but after watching them the last few weeks, that feels like so long ago.*


I´m not sure all the wrestlers gets creative control -They have a great deal of creative input. Except The Elite and Jericho, they do whatever they want.


----------



## Th0roughbred (Dec 20, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Talk about a stupid idea from bad creative. If WWE did this, we would never hear the end of how they take something popular and run it into the ground. If it is to be believed that the wrestlers get full creative control, then we can blame MJF and Jericho for this corny bullshit. There was a point where they were by far the most entertaining characters on the show, but after watching them the last few weeks, that feels like so long ago.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

People comparing an over rehearsed, massively choreographed, FAKE singing number to Angle or Rock and Austin. So bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> i swear its like some of u started watching wrestling in 2019 that segment was far from corny the casual fans want to see segments like that & social media was buzzing from as a matter of fact that segment obliterated nxt & the ratings for that segment will likely be the highest of the night
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319097529695375365


*NXT somehow managed to be worse than AEW. It was full of useless tag matches with no story. They were doing their best AEW impression while AEW was doing its best 2009 WWE impression. I'm surprised they trended at 11th considering nothing of value occured.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

This is where people made a mistake.

They actually had hope and high expectations for this. For Chris Jericho in 2020. For AEW.

This is AEW. This is your "sports based wrestling" .


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW will no doubt endear themselves to a solid niche with this kind of stuff. But they're forfeiting being a major player.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Taken by itself, I enjoyed the musical number. I thought it was fun. (That wasn’t really them singing, right?)

The song and dance routine was better than the actual talking part, which dragged.

The weird thing to me was the suddenness of the song. It was jarring.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s going to be a bit sad when Cornette has to motherfuck MJF. Oh well. Easy come, easy go.

Trying to piece together what the fuck they did from the posts in here was absolutely amazing, by the way.

This company is so self-indulgent. Who the fuck would watch this and find it “entertaining?” Watch a musical for a musical number. Jericho and MJF singing isn’t funny.

Zombie wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It’s going to be a bit sad when Cornette has to motherfuck MJF. Oh well. Easy come, easy go.
> 
> Trying to piece together what the fuck they did from the posts in here was absolutely amazing, by the way.
> 
> ...


Force MJF to break kayfabe. Fucking fuck Jericho. Up his Canadian, egotistical fucking ass. I used to defend him and say he deserved to be champ many times, but nah, he proved who he is without the belt. The belt shouldn’t make the man.


----------



## Th0roughbred (Dec 20, 2011)

Hell no. That segment was fucking awesome. It's fucking professional wrestling!! Wrestling is supposed to be a mixture of entertainment and sports. Been watching wrestling for 30 years and some of the most memorable moments are awesome crazy segments. If you want 100% reality watch olympic wrestling. Wrestling isn't something you should watch if you wanna take it too seriously. Fuck on WWE we have demons and dead men and Alexis Bliss hypnotized. It was funny, actually creative, and one of the best segments of a great show. Wrestling is best when it's not always taken seriously. That was a tongue in cheek let's have fun segment. It was great. Don't like it don't watch wrestling because wrestling is fucking silly. IT'S NOT REAL LOL


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Th0roughbred said:


> Hell no. That segment was fucking awesome. It's fucking professional wrestling!! Wrestling is supposed to be a mixture of entertainment and sports. Been watching wrestling for 30 years and some of the most memorable moments are awesome crazy segments. If you want 100% reality watch olympic wrestling. Wrestling isn't something you should watch if you wanna take it too seriously. Fuck on WWE we have demons and dead men and Alexis Bliss hypnotized. It was funny, actually creative, and one of the best segments of a great show. Wrestling is best when it's not always taken seriously. That was a tongue in cheek let's have fun segment. It was great. Don't like it don't watch wrestling because wrestling is fucking silly. IT'S NOT REAL LOL


My word.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It just shows how horribly out of touch AEW is. NOBODY was asking to see Chris Jericho and MJF singing together.

Also, I'm throwing it out there. Anyone who found this funny is biased towards AEW and/or not a wrestling fan.


----------



## Th0roughbred (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why people think the IWC is toxic and full of marks. Bitching about everything. Wrestling is not real just so you know. It's a entertaining tv show with sports feel. I've seen tv shows where they had an episode of musicals or horror episodes. So fucking what.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Th0roughbred said:


> Hell no. That segment was fucking awesome. It's fucking professional wrestling!! Wrestling is supposed to be a mixture of entertainment and sports. Been watching wrestling for 30 years and some of the most memorable moments are awesome crazy segments. If you want 100% reality watch olympic wrestling. Wrestling isn't something you should watch if you wanna take it too seriously. Fuck on WWE we have demons and dead men and Alexis Bliss hypnotized. It was funny, actually creative, and one of the best segments of a great show. Wrestling is best when it's not always taken seriously. That was a tongue in cheek let's have fun segment. It was great. Don't like it don't watch wrestling because wrestling is fucking silly. IT'S NOT REAL LOL


*I watched The Undertaker sacrifice people on crosses and summon lightning. That was entertaining.

I watched a man submit people with a sock puppet. That was entertaining.

I watched a running elbow drop with theatrics be the most electrifying move in sports entertainment. That was entertaining.

Having a dick measuring contest over steak texture and breaking into song about being best friends wasn't entertaining.

It has nothing to do with realism. It was just a pointlessly stupid segment.*


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I mean...

It'll be remembered. That's for sure lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Th0roughbred said:


> That's why people think the IWC is toxic and full of marks. Bitching about everything. Wrestling is not real just so you know. It's a entertaining tv show with sports feel. I've seen tv shows where they had an episode of musicals or horror episodes. So fucking what.


Oh well in that case how about next week we do a Freaky Friday parody where MJF sings an ancient ritualistic song leading to him and Jericho swapping bodies. MJF does this to get inside the inner working of The Inner Circle whilst Jericho inside the body of MJF tries to tell them what MJF is doing only to be ignored.

Or I'll go you one better, during next weeks main event a UFO appears above the stadium and a group of 30 aliens drop down with parachutes before kidnapping Kenny Omega during the main event and taking him to their home planet. The following week we get a promo from Kenny who is in space and announces that he's taken over Mars Championship Wrestling and is the champion of the Solar System so suck on that Moxley.

We should all be okay with stupid stuff like that because other TV shows do this all the time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Th0roughbred said:


> That's why people think the IWC is toxic and full of marks. Bitching about everything. Wrestling is not real just so you know. It's a entertaining tv show with sports feel. I've seen tv shows where they had an episode of musicals or horror episodes. So fucking what.


Totally agree man. Actually, it reminded me of this from AHS a bit in terms of how it just came out of nowhere.






Smarks have always been toxic, negative nitpickers. Hell, I used to be like that myself when I was younger. But now I live by the mantra... if it doesn't entertain me, I'll switch it off. Instead of obsessively crap on the product day in, day out.

Cody said he wanted AEW to be a 'buffet' of pro wrestling with variety... well tonight you had variety galore. Good show.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i wasn't ready for any of that lmaooo. got a good kick out of it basiclally it was so out of the blue

cry babies gonna cry no matter what though cause "serious"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The truth is that you probably have to be someone with a fairly low IQ to have watched that segment and genuinely have thought "hahaha omg dis is HILARIOUS!!!!!".

It was an absolute fucking embarrassment that required the watcher to be dumb enough to find it funny. Comedy is fine, but this wasn't comedy, it was a full blown, choreographed fucking musical on a professional wrestling show.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

At this point, Jericho and MJF “swapping bodies” would be one of their better outputs.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Can’t wait til Jericho wakes up and becomes Marko Stunt. A remake of Big.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is what happens when theres no real boss and everyone has "creative freedom". Youll get some good stuff and then youll get the hottest free agent in wrestling playing pac man with his jobber buddy and shit like this.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> People comparing an over rehearsed, massively choreographed, FAKE singing number to Angle or Rock and Austin. So bad.


They didnt do the second part yet I was just beating them to the punch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You know what fuck it. If jericho wants to burn through all his good will, so be it. Just keep him away from the talent that actually has a chance to succeed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Almost made me want to..stand back


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How anyone who wanted pro-wrestling and an alternative to WWE can defend this company’s philosophy at this point is beyond me.

I guess it’s like Brian Last said: AEW makes people feel like it’s in on the joke. Including this niche audience is the way to their hearts. People with self-respect have a higher bar of stimulus and see it for what it is: pandering and more of the same bullshit bad content.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I do feel a bit as though I've suddenly lost all hope tonight.

I've defended them fairly frequently (whilst still dishing out a measure of criticism of certain things and certain talent myself), but if this is the route they're going to go down then it won't be long until I stop watching just like I did with WWE.

If AEW becomes unwatchable then I think that will be me done with modern day wrestling. I'll just go back to viewing watchable, enjoyable stuff from the past that doesn't make me feel embarrassed to be a fan.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

People defending this lol

Just when you think wrestling fans (though AEW isn't wrestling) couldn't get any dumber.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> How anyone who wanted pro-wrestling and an alternative to WWE can defend this company’s philosophy at this point is beyond me.
> 
> I guess it’s like Brian Last said: AEW makes people feel like it’s in on the joke. Including this niche audience is the way to their hearts. People with self-respect have a higher bar of stimulus and see it for what it is: pandering and more of the same bullshit bad content.


It is especially frustrating because they DO have the tools to put on a great product. They tease us with most of hour one tonight, then stick in more and more goofy. I have called it schizophrenic booking all year and knowing that more than one person books the show, it is really in your face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The segment was fresh and unique. At first I was baffled by them breaking out into song and dance but by the end of it all I was howling in laughter. Jericho and MJF out sports entertained WWE!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> I can see why McMahon produced guys like Jericho and Moxley. He's been sort of vindicated and I cant believe I'm saying that


How has been vindicated for making Mox using ooze, condiments and stabbing himself in the ass with a shot with Mox doing what he's doing now?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> The segment was fresh and unique. At first I was baffled by them breaking out into song and dance but by the end of it all I was howling in laughter. Jericho and MJF out sports entertained WWE!


But the song wasn't even funny...I know humour is subjective and all that but they literally just sang a song together. My Mrs was sitting nearby on her laptop and didn't even look up for the "funny song" she just thought it was a musical.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m thinking Cornette takes another AEW break. I predict he goes to Raw or SmackDown for a little while. Better for his numbers anyway. I hope he keeps doing ROH reviews, because it’s fun to hear him praise things.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

That entire segment was amazing. I loved it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Th0roughbred said:


> Hell no. That segment was fucking awesome. It's fucking professional wrestling!! Wrestling is supposed to be a mixture of entertainment and sports. Been watching wrestling for 30 years and some of the most memorable moments are awesome crazy segments. If you want 100% reality watch olympic wrestling. Wrestling isn't something you should watch if you wanna take it too seriously. Fuck on WWE we have demons and dead men and Alexis Bliss hypnotized. It was funny, actually creative, and one of the best segments of a great show. Wrestling is best when it's not always taken seriously. That was a tongue in cheek let's have fun segment. It was great. Don't like it don't watch wrestling because wrestling is fucking silly. IT'S NOT REAL LOL





Th0roughbred said:


> That's why people think the IWC is toxic and full of marks. Bitching about everything. Wrestling is not real just so you know. It's a entertaining tv show with sports feel. I've seen tv shows where they had an episode of musicals or horror episodes. So fucking what.


This was dumb just stop it. Look I found Hornswoggle running through a road runner tunnel painted on a wall and blowing up a ring with a TNT plunger funny. But I still got it was dumb and absurd, and he was actually a full blown comedy act. This is going to be a feud you're supposed to take serious at some point. This was ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319123960043311104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319118664314941440


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeesh.

Certified Fresh, am I right?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am going to go and look for the Elias segment from RAW to see if it is even somewhat similar. Wish me luck, friends.

EDIT:






---

I know Dave loves the AEW ass but how is a live concert with seemingly a brawl attached (I'm only 20 seconds in) comparable to two foes breaking out in a duet during dinner?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am going to go and look for the Elias segment from RAW to see if it is even somewhat similar. Wish me luck, friends.


amen


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Elias gets trashed all the time. He’s a pretty shifty wrestler, but his gimmick is that he sings. It’s got the elements of a backstage musical. What Jericho and MJF did is an integrated musical. It’s actually a part of the narrative that they’re singing. They are philosophically very different things. Meltzer has gone right off the deep end.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck Dave for trying to pretend these two segments are even similar at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319118664314941440


Meltzer trying to earn his check hard tonight lol. 

One segment was a midcard heel who's gimmick is being a musician playing his music, only to get shown up in the end, by the person he assaulted last week. 

The other was an already out there comedy steak dinner with 2 of your top heels that turned into a Family Guy Conway Twitty bit. When 1 isn't associated with music at all and the other doesn't do that type of music. On top of that there was no comeuppance. Just 2 heels doing a self indulgent random sketch.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> How has been vindicated for making Mox using ooze, condiments and stabbing himself in the ass with a shot with Mox doing what he's doing now?


Moxley is boring and cuts the same promo every single time, and it's not a particularly good one. At least he was funny at times in WWE. His watered down version of the Sandman sucks.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, Meltzer even attempting to defend this has got me so frustrated. This is where I officially will stop pretending the guy is not taking a cheque. He’s on the take. There is no way anyone can be legitimately confused as to between these two entirely different subgenres of bullshit. They’re not even the same ballpark. This is insanity.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder what the AEW fans will defend next. First it was Luther is okay being in a main event, last week it was defending the Miro video game feud and the Cody/Orange draw, this week it's defending a random musical segment between your biggest star and your biggest potential star...


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It was certainly brave, I'll give them that. 

Stunts like this suit where Jericho's character is right now, he's a larger than life ego monster entertainer and this was pure Rat Pack, how it effects MJF's character going forward only time will tell. I can understand people hating it, personally I didn''t - but what ever the feelings are Jericho's hooked us into talking about him.

Kevin Dunn will have had a hard on watching it, you know he'd love to have Drew and Orton singing some show tunes together.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If I walk down the street singing a song, people are going to think I’m weird, but it can happen. If I’m singing a song and a cartoon bird flies onto my finger and the world starts singing along with me — that’s an entirely different thing.

He MUST understand that. He cannot be this far in denial. There would be nothing wrong with saying “That might not be for everyone.” He’s actually got to go after a respected referee because they’re (correctly) opining that it was silly and not to their tastes in wrestling.

I used to think he was a nice guy and he’s actually done a lot for a friend of mine, but fuck he’s such a wanker on Twitter. He’s trying to be a bully and he does it in the weirdest way.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

“Ergo, your opinion is ass backwards” by comparing it to Elias actively performing a staged and rehearsed backstage musical number. Fucking hell. This is it. Meltzer is disqualified. Please tell me people on Twitter are roasting him.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Moxley is boring and cuts the same promo every single time, and it's not a particularly good one. At least he was funny at times in WWE. His watered down version of the Sandman sucks.


This isn't remotely true. Every feud he's had in his reign has been different. This includes the matches and the stories. His promo tonight was completely different than what he was saying to Archer, and MJF before him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jon Moxley is just Zany Dean Ambrose with 15 year old boy syndrome. Moody Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This isn't remotely true. Every feud he's had in his reign has been different. This includes the matches and the stories. His promo tonight was completely different than what he was saying to Archer, and MJF before him.


Nope, not buying that.

Every feud he's had has been the same, first it was all the big monster heels in the company that he tore through with generally the same story. Monster heel debuts, gets into title contention, beats everyone around him quickly and in good fashion until meeting Mox in some kind of no rules match which Mox wins.

Now I think this is first feud with someone who isn't a monster and it's going to be a no rules match to settle things. Instead of getting his ass kicked every week by a big monster heel it's now a big monster stable. Every match the guy has breaks out into a brawl on the floor, weapons are common etc.

Exact same thing every feud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I absolutely loved every minute of it. Thought it was super hilarious, and hope we get more stuff like that next week. 

Watched it with my buddies and fiance and we all thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol are you guys kidding me, that segment was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Didnt really bother me. I was already expecting something stupid as fuck so could be why


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

People in here are gonna lose their fucking minds tomorrow if the ratings come out and this thing pulled in a huge number.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I thought the show was good tonight. I loved seeing Kenny come and and get a squash win. Some good matches and setting up PPV nicely. I mean "Le Dinner Debonair" I expected something ridiculous and it exceeded that.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I didn't watch the show (I've decided to stop watching AEW), but Jericho was trending on Twitter so I saw what he did tonight with MJF

Definitely polarizing, I didn't think it was funny at all but I can't say I totally hated it either. It was pretty clever but this type of segment is pro wrestling in 2020, or more accurately sports entertainment

For those obsessed with wrestling and hoping it'll return to what it once was, you are completely wasting your energy being upset, IT WILL NOT CHANGE

Just accept it and move on with your life, pro wrestling is dead R.I.P.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

According to my sources, Vince McMahon could be heard saying “this is good shit” after watching MJF Jericho duet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> But the song wasn't even funny...I know humour is subjective and all that but they literally just sang a song together. My Mrs was sitting nearby on her laptop and didn't even look up for the "funny song" she just thought it was a musical.


I found it funny because of the absurdity of the whole segment. It was something that broke the boundaries of what is expected in a pro wrestling show. It was spectacularly entertaining.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I found it funny because of the absurdity of the whole segment. It was something that kinda broke the boundaries of what is expected in a pro wrestling show. It was spectacularly entertaining.


So when do you plan on rewatching?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> So when do you plan on rewatching?


Looking for a clip now. 👀


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Looking for a clip now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nope, not buying that.
> 
> Every feud he's had has been the same, first it was all the big monster heels in the company that he tore through with generally the same story. Monster heel debuts, gets into title contention, beats everyone around him quickly and in good fashion until meeting Mox in some kind of no rules match which Mox wins.
> 
> ...


Many feuds have come to fruition the same way, yes. The hot shot the big guy into title contention thing has been overdone. That's not what I'm saying. The actual content of each feud has been completely different. It's not even arguable. You don't have to like the feuds but it is a fact that they were all structured differently and told different stories. If you're complaining about face getting beat down in every feud then you certainly aren't the 20 year vet you claim to be.

Here are his last three feuds for example:

He and Eddie Kingston are two sides of the same coin. Mox went on to become a big star while Eddie slummed it in the indies. Eddie views that as Mox selling out, Mox views it as part of his path to becoming the best and providing for his family. Now Mox is the champ and it eats at Eddie. He's envious that the sell out got everything he wanted and that Eddie thinks he is owed. It's personal and a story of jealousy.

Lance Archer basically just wants to inflict pain on everyone. Mox is champ, he has a title shot, they have a little history from the Tokyo Dome, but it's mostly Lance just wants to kill everyone in his path. It's a story of destruction.

MJF and Mox are total opposites. MJF thinks that Mox is a radical, dangerous human who isn't worthy of being the champion of a mainstream company. He believes AEW can do better. He believes he is solution to that and campaigned as that he is the change AEW needs to push forward to the future. It's a clash of personalities and a fight for the future of the company.

All three stories are completely different. All three matches were completely different to reflect that. I could go further back and explain how despite facing other giants prior to MJF those stories were different as well but I think I've proven my point.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

THANOS said:


> I absolutely loved every minute of it. Thought it was super hilarious, and hope we get more stuff like that next week.
> 
> Watched it with my buddies and fiance and we all thought it was hilarious.


Wrestling isn't meant to be hilarious.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Love this - so unexpected yet true to each guy's character!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Love this - so unexpected yet true to each guy's character!!


How in the hell is a musical true to any heel’s character? Especially one who never breaks kayfabe, even off camera, like MJF?

Fuck this segment and fuck Jericho for ruining MJF.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

It was absolute cringe but it's different and unique. They're really teasing something or leaving us hanging with all the cringe moments and I'm really eager to get past that. MJF was getting pretty edgy with his whole "We deserve better" deal and biting Moxley.. and you know, I hope this comedy stuff is short lived. I blame Jericho really, he's a musical guy.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow, that's horrendous. Jericho has obviously decided he's had too good a career, so wants to tarnish it with nonsense. His last 6-8 months have been a complete embarrassment. Now he's dragging the excellent MJF into his nonsense.

AEW has a real chance with the WWE being bad beyond repair, but it's rubbish like this, people like Orange Cassidy and pushing blandness like Bucks and Omega that will hold them back.

This segment was the worst. No doubt Melter will love it because it's got 'AEW' next to it. But then, he's another one that's a complete joke these days.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> How in the hell is a musical true to any heel’s character? Especially one who never breaks kayfabe, even off camera, like MJF?
> 
> Fuck this segment and fuck Jericho for ruining MJF.


Why do you like my comments then totally disagree with it??


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> How in the hell is a musical true to any heel’s character? Especially one who never breaks kayfabe, even off camera, like MJF?
> 
> Fuck this segment and fuck Jericho for ruining MJF.


Pippen is quite young and I think a troll. Not worth getting upset about his views tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> How in the hell is a musical true to any heel’s character? Especially one who never breaks kayfabe, even off camera, like MJF?
> 
> Fuck this segment and fuck Jericho for ruining MJF.


@Pippen94 just be talking lol. Even Jericho the in kayfabe Rockstar isn't protrayed as a musical guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I mean Sonny Kiss is on TV and you have a lot of other cringe shit like Dork Order etc.. This is why AEW turns off a lot of fans. Even ive lost a bit of interest in AEW recently, but hopefully i get back into it like the first few months.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

They’re treating it like wrestling is a fucking variety show. How in the fuck did wrestling this bad? It’s not longer a athletic contest, now it’s about doing as much corny shit as possible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Why do you like my comments then totally disagree with it??


A sigh of respect that I actually read your comment, even if I disagree with it, sir.

Nothing worse than a prick who doesn’t even take the time to hear you out on your point of view, no?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit that was really fucking bad. It wasn’t fucking funny. Jericho and MJF changing their orders after each one? What is even the point of that?

This wouldn’t be out of place in the WWE at its worst. This is Hornswoggle/Chavo Guerrero level bullshit. Fuck anyone who thinks this is good or even different. Raw test failed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> @Pippen94 just be talking lol. Even Jericho the in kayfabe Rockstar isn't protrayed as a musical guy.


Oh. Ok. Haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Just wanted to share this in here:


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

wahahahaha go on! Keep it up. You just arent in on the joke


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't see a problem with it. Wrestling is supposed to be stupid.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> I can see why McMahon produced guys like Jericho and Moxley. He's been sort of vindicated and I cant believe I'm saying that





Boldgerg said:


> Arguably the worst thing I've ever laid eyes on in wrestling.
> 
> Of course you have thousands of social media freaks rimming the fuck out of it so they'll feel justified.


Two things made me realize how stupid people really are in 2020.

The existence of people who still support Trump and AEW still having a decent audience with the shit they've pulled this year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I don't see a problem with it. Wrestling is supposed to be stupid.


This is like saying the dancing scene in Spiderman 3 is great because "movies are supposed to be stupid". When the defense is "well it's supposed to suck" then thing just sucked lol


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

If WF thinks its bad you usually know its okay. A forum made entire of geeks is not to ever be listened to. They are just to be shunned as the geeks they are


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> This is like saying the dancing scene in Spiderman 3 is great because "movies are supposed to be stupid". When the defense is "well it's supposed to suck" then thing just sucked lol


I haven't seen that so idk, lol.
Jericho and MJF are both comedy heels. Them doing a comedy segment isn't an issue, no clue why people see it as one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SolarPowerBat said:


> If WF thinks its bad you usually know its okay. A forum made entire of geeks is not to ever be listened to. They are just to be shunned as the geeks they are


Says the fella who will celebrate his 6 year anniversary on the forum in a month.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> I don't see a problem with it. Wrestling is supposed to be stupid.


Who said? Why is this the case? Can you explain it to me instead of just repeating it as a mantra to remind me of why wrestling continuously insults m



TheDraw said:


> Two things made me realize how stupid people really are in 2020.
> 
> The existence of people who still support Trump and AEW still having a decent audience with the shit they've pulled this year.


Oh yeah, the stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me. You would have even better results if you got smart people AND stupid people though.



SolarPowerBat said:


> If WF thinks its bad you usually know its okay. A forum made entire of geeks is not to ever be listened to. They are just to be shunned as the geeks they are


He said on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> I haven't seen that so idk, lol.
> Jericho and MJF are both comedy heels. Them doing a comedy segment isn't an issue, no clue why people see it as one.


Since when has mjf ever been a comedy heel? If thats what aew has been going for then my perception has been way the fuck off.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> I don't see a problem with it. Wrestling is supposed to be stupid.


No it seems that only wrestling today is supposed to be stupid because apparently that's what fans like you wants.

No wonder these booker's don't take their product seriously. You have fans who expect mediocrity and lap it up like a good lil boys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I haven't seen that so idk, lol.
> Jericho and MJF are both comedy heels. Them doing a comedy segment isn't an issue, no clue why people see it as one.


Because as top heels this is a step too far into comedy. Comedy low card jobber Nakazawa doesn't get this much flak and his shit makes sense as a low card comedy oil wrestler. So randomly having MJF and Jericho go on a dinner date then do a duet and they're supposed to be two of your top heels is ridiculous. 

It's not buried for ever bad. But it's fucking bad.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

she


The Wood said:


> Who said? Why is this the case? Can you explain it to me instead of just repeating it as a mantra to remind me of why wrestling continuously insults m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she first 
second GEEK


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

bdon said:


> People talking about it and thinking how stupid wrestling has become is not a good thing.


It's not a new development though. People around me have always either pointed out how stupid fake fighting is or they have wholeheartedly leaned into the stupid. Nobody is taking that shit serious and nobody should.

It seems a little bit like "modern wrestling" is really still looking out for what kind of audience they can and want to cater to.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Reminded me of this


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

well it’s certainly got people talking. Very bold and almost arrogant move to make.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People saying “That’s shit” isn’t good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

For the "this segment is getting love everywhere but WF" consider this almost 5 hours after the show

The MJF and Jericho Dinner Date duet has 49k views on YouTube







Meanwhile a video with Ember Moon and Candice is at 46k views with only an hour head start. 






Nobody would claim Ember and Candice(actually Dakota Kai) were in the same realm as Jericho and MJF so why aren't they being blown at the water as of now?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> well it’s certainly got people talking. Very bold and almost arrogant move to make.


We're on a message board, we'd talk regardless. WOnder if it'll penetrate mainstream.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> well it’s certainly got people talking. Very bold and almost arrogant move to make.


Ah, the old controversy creates cash argument.

Let me tell you, when Dixie Carter got powerbombed through a table by Bubba Ray Dudley that had a lot of people talking as well. Many people such as yourself argued "WELL IT GOT PEOPLE TALKING SO IT'S GOOD REEEE"

2 years later she was forced to sell the company after ratings tanked.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> For the "this segment is getting love everywhere but WF" consider this almost 5 hours after the show
> 
> The MJF and Jericho Dinner Date duet has 49k views on YouTube
> 
> ...


Because it's stupid and people don't want to see it.

Good luck getting anyone here to admit it though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I still cannot believe Dave Meltzer attacked Jimmy Korderas for pointing out AEW bias.

It’s clear they don’t want wrestling fans to watch their shows. I hope they get their wish.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I quite enjoyed it. 

I hated the idea of the steak dinner last week but it was definitely unique and it had got people talking. I'd rather what we got than the standard argument, food fight and ending with both covered in food. At least what we got swas memorable and Damn, MJF has a great voice. Wouldn't mind if they try and promote a MJF crooner album, as it would actually fit vs the Jericho Rock star and also WWE was promoting an Elias album. 

Part of me now wants to see MJF sing "Dreaming of White Christmas" for Xmas special lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can we please stop using “it got people talking” as a positive. What matters is what they say and whether or not they spend further attention and money on you.

More ammo for “Double or Nothing: The Fall of All Elite Wrestling.” You can just imagine the talking heads talking about how they just let talent do whatever they want and they randomly had a musical duet between their top two heels.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aight, I'm going to have to ask the question here.

Someone on this forum who enjoyed this bullshit please explain apart from "It was unexpected" how this was any good at all?

Please. I feel like Abe Simpson right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> For the "this segment is getting love everywhere but WF" consider this almost 5 hours after the show
> 
> The MJF and Jericho Dinner Date duet has 49k views on YouTube


Look at it relatively. The rest of the videos from last night are at approx 11-18k. 

And anyway from what I can see the reception on Twitter is mostly negative.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheDraw said:


> No it seems that only wrestling today is supposed to be stupid because apparently that's what fans like you wants.
> 
> No wonder these booker's don't take their product seriously. You have fans who expect mediocrity and lap it up like a good lil boys.


When I read comments makes me laugh because many on here harks back to the days of the attitude era where they had the most outrageous angles and segments but take some these angles as blasphemy of the wrestling industry.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Well as long as AEW is around Jim Cornette will have a successful show

Hater/lover you have to agree


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> No it seems that only wrestling today is supposed to be stupid because apparently that's what fans like you wants.
> 
> No wonder these booker's don't take their product seriously. You have fans who expect mediocrity and lap it up like a good lil boy.


Have you seen 80's, 90's, and 2000's wrestling? It's really fucking dumb whilst having serious moments. You have both.



Hephaesteus said:


> Since when has mjf ever been a comedy heel? If thats what aew has been going for then my perception has been way the fuck off.





The Wood said:


> Who said? Why is this the case? Can you explain it to me instead of just repeating it as a mantra to remind me of why wrestling continuously insults m


Since its inception, he's been like this. Idk if you've been watching or not, but he's a scumbag, egotistical guy who makes jokes and does comedy bits. He can be serious, but most of the time he isn't. Basically like Jericho circa 2000.
As for why it insults you, Wood, maybe it's a you issue. WWE has been like this for as long as I can remember. So has WCW, TNA, and ROH. NJPW is the only major one that wasn't as far as I can recall.



RapShepard said:


> Because as top heels this is a step too far into comedy. Comedy low card jobber Nakazawa doesn't get this much flak and his shit makes sense as a low card comedy oil wrestler. So randomly having MJF and Jericho go on a dinner date then do a duet and they're supposed to be two of your top heels is ridiculous.
> 
> It's not buried for ever bad. But it's fucking bad.


Except it's fine. Kurt Angle and The Rock, two top heels, would be silly and make a joke out of themselves as well. Is it better suited on a lowcard guy? Sure. You can argue that. However I don't see an issue with the top guys having a little fun.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah, the old controversy creates cash argument.
> 
> Let me tell you, when Dixie Carter got powerbombed through a table by Bubba Ray Dudley that had a lot of people talking as well. Many people such as yourself argued "WELL IT GOT PEOPLE TALKING SO IT'S GOOD REEEE"
> 
> 2 years later she was forced to sell the company after ratings tanked.


Best part about that was it lost her her tv deal.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I just watched it again for the fourth time. The more I watch it, the more I love it, especially since I now know that MJF and Jericho actually sang the song. MJF’s vocals are amazing. (Is there anything he can’t do?)

The rest of today’s show was full of great action and superb promos by Mox and Kingston. So one comedy bit didn’t ruin the show for me. Like I said earlier, I thought it was fun.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I just watched it again for the fourth time. The more I watch it, the more I love it, especially since I now know that MJF and Jericho actually sang the song. MJF’s vocals are amazing. (Is there anything he can’t do?)
> 
> The rest of today’s show was full of great action and superb promos by Mox and Kingston. So one comedy bit didn’t ruin the show for me. Like I said earlier, I thought it was fun.


The audio was very definitely mixed and autotuned to the correct pitch, but yeah, I was a bit surprised that he could carry a tune.

That Penta and Fenix match was so nice.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Since its inception, he's been like this. Idk if you've been watching or not, but he's a scumbag, egotistical guy who makes jokes and does comedy bits. He can be serious, but most of the time he isn't. Basically like Jericho circa 2000.
> As for why it insults you, Wood, maybe it's a you issue. WWE has been like this for as long as I can remember. So has WCW, TNA, and ROH. NJPW is the only major one that wasn't as far as I can recall.
> 
> 
> Except it's fine. Kurt Angle and The Rock, two top heels, would since and make a joke out of themselves as well. Is it better suited on a lowcard guy? Sure. You can argue that. However I don't see an issue with the top guys having a little fun.


Egostical scumbag who you're supposed to hate, if you find something funny about what he says, thats one thing, but the intent isnt for you to laugh at him like Jericho's heel clearly is.

Kurt angle is supposed to be a pathetic heel that you laugh at and the rock was an assholish movie star honoring us with his presence. Those acts worked cuz it went along with the character. MJF breaking out into song with Jericho doesnt work cuz its clearly not something his character would do. If anything, thats something that his character would make fun of jericho doing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Best part about that was it lost her her tv deal.







It even LOOKS like AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's stupid and people don't want to see it.
> 
> Good luck getting anyone here to admit it though.


Exactly lol. Like I don't think this ruins Jericho's legacy or buries MJF as long term it'll be looked over. But this whole feud has been shit. Hopefully the physicality can save it, once that happens. 



optikk sucks said:


> Look at it relatively. The rest of the videos from last night are at approx 11-18k.
> 
> And anyway from what I can see the reception on Twitter is mostly negative.


I aged out of Twitter lol. My 3rd party Twitter app got discontinued and I can't keep up with the real one that barely shows folk I know. I'm just talking on here. A segment being portrayed as well received should be crushing Ember Moon segments. Sure she got thighs that save lives, but who cares about her lol.



Lorromire said:


> Except it's fine. Kurt Angle and The Rock, two top heels, would since and make a joke out of themselves as well. Is it better suited on a lowcard guy? Sure. You can argue that. However I don't see an issue with the top guys having a little fun.


There's a difference between having a little fun and what 8 months of fun of Jericho then and following up a big loss after doing nothing for months with MJF. 

Jericho went from a serious world champion to losing a feud with Orange Cassidy culminating with him being dipped in mimosa. Now he's having this passive aggressive feud and going on dinner dates and doing deuts with MJF.

MJF is in a weird spot because they give him the big Cody win. Did nothing and he got an unimportant win over Jungle Boy. Then he lost to Moxley despite shenanigans. So having him do so much comedy with Jericho ain't bright. 

Somebody's coming out of this looking stupid in the bad way. Either Jericho looks like the new Sting for trusting the same guy who turned on his last mentor. Or MJF looks dumb for failing to outsmart the guy who just lost to Orange Cassidy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can you point to one diegetically musical number in wrestling’s history? Did I miss nWo and the Wolfpac’s West Side Story angle?

Pointing to some bad moments in wrestling history doesn’t justify getting to new levels of singing.

WHY ARE THERE MAGIC CAMERAS?!? This is one of my biggest pet peeves when it comes to the WWE. Why are we privy to these guys having dinner? This is WWE bullshit, but I can’t remember them ever doing an actual fucking integrated musical number. People thought it was fucking stupid when Austin had a guitar. Now we’re supposed to be praising Chris Jericho for crooning like he’s actually in a musical.

“Evolving” my ass. This is a devolution into complete piss. Fuck anyone defending this. This was not good. Not for wrestling, not as entertainment.

I hope AEW tanks in the ratings because of this. I went them to experience some measure of undeniable failure so Meltzer can do his Steve Buscemi with the skateboard impersonation and talk about how, no, really, these guys really do have their finger on the pulse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The real fun is going to be if this thing does huge numbers..... and WWE tries to copy this

we’re in for some howlers in the next few months


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Hopefully when everything gets back to normal and the fans return this shit will stop and another thing the same people who condemn this probably like the Elias segment and stuff like wrestle house and the undead realm.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The real fun is going to be if this thing does huge numbers..... and WWE tries to copy this
> 
> we’re in for some howlers in the next few months


WWE don't care about AEW bro, we keep telling you guys this but you don't listen.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

jpickens said:


> Hopefully when everything gets back to normal and the fans return this shit will stop and another thing the same people who condemn this probably like the Elias segment and stuff like wrestle house and the undead realm.


I had no issue with the Elias segment. Dude played a concert to promote his new song and it got interrupted by Jeff Hardy who had some issue with him about a car.

WrestleHouse I stopped watching Impact over. What is undead realm?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It even LOOKS like AEW.


Who wouldve thought that bullying an old woman on tv nowadays would lose you sponsors?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Egostical scumbag who you're supposed to hate, if you find something funny about what he says, thats one thing, but the intent isnt for you to laugh at him like Jericho's heel clearly is.
> 
> Kurt angle is supposed to be a pathetic heel that you laugh at and the rock was an assholish movie star honoring us with his presence. Those acts worked cuz it went along with the character. MJF breaking out into song with Jericho doesnt work cuz its clearly not something his character would do. If anything, thats something that his character would make fun of jericho doing.


MJF has done many comedy segments prior to this one, so why is this one the issue when he's already looked like a joke at times? This is definitely something MJF would do as a character, are you blind? His whole gimmick is sucking up to those that can further his career, if Jericho does something he is definitely going to do the same to get in his favour.

The Rock acted that way prior to being Hollywood Rock. Angle wasn't pathetic for his entire career, yet he was comedic for his entire career (except that small 2006 stint) btw.



RapShepard said:


> There's a difference between having a little fun and what 8 months of fun of Jericho then and following up a big loss after doing nothing for months with MJF.
> 
> Jericho went from a serious world champion to losing a feud with Orange Cassidy culminating with him being dipped in mimosa. Now he's having this passive aggressive feud and going on dinner dates and doing deuts with MJF.
> 
> ...


Jericho wasn't a serious world champion, though. The night he won the AEW title he was doing comedic acts.
They could be using MJF better, yes. This segment isn't an issue, though.
I don't see how either come out looking stupid unless they do a segment where both are groping each other and kissing for 10m.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey guys remember back before AEW debuted and Tony Khan was going around saying how they was gonna have a sports based feel to them? ya know like it was gonna feel like a real sport almost, yeah that went out the window real quick didn't it?

What can i say it was a fucking embarrassment to the wrestling business, essentially both of them showing everyone how fake wrestling is. Its a shame what they've turned MJF into, he's nothing but a comedy midcarder now doing bad comedy with the wrestling whore Jericho who lays down for anyone under the sun now. None of their shit together has been even a little funny, they're both trying way too hard to be funny and its not fucking working.

A year ago you'd never think MJF and Jericho would be the two worst things in the company in 2020, but they are, MJF has just dive bombed down into awfulness since his feud with Moxley ended, he was teetering into awfulness with the campaign shit and the lawyer stuff but he's now plummeted and landed right in the middle of awfulness now that he's working with Jericho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The real fun is going to be if this thing does huge numbers..... and WWE tries to copy this
> 
> we’re in for some howlers in the next few months


It's not going to do huge numbers update on YouTube 

Jericho and MJF 53k views






Ember Moon and Candace LeRae (actually Dakota Kai) 57k views






Now granted AEW still wins the ratings war tomorrow as they have been. But nobody is seeking this shit segment out.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It also doesn’t mean they liked it. Try getting the people who enjoy this to pay $50 to see a PPV. Fucking hell.

And the pandemic is no excuse for this. You can actually do good shit without much of a ground. I’ve watched matches that have had no audio at all. This is a complete deviation from what they promised because Tony Khan has no clue. He’s a clown running a sloppy shop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Hey guys remember back before AEW debuted and Tony Khan was going around saying how they was gonna have a sports based feel to them? ya know like it was gonna feel like a real sport almost, yeah that went out the window real quick didn't it?


I posted the quote on a previous page. Sports style approach that resembles Memphis and Mid South I read. Stars treated like stars plus wins and losses to matter.

He's given us the complete opposite of what was promised, lol.



RapShepard said:


> It's not going to do huge numbers update on YouTube
> 
> Jericho and MJF 53k views
> 
> ...


Oof.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> MJF has done many comedy segments prior to this one, so why is this one the issue when he's already looked like a joke at times? This is definitely something MJF would do as a character, are you blind? His whole gimmick is sucking up to those that can further his career, if Jericho does something he is definitely going to do the same to get in his favour.
> 
> The Rock acted that way prior to being Hollywood Rock. Angle wasn't pathetic for his entire career, yet he was comedic for his entire career (except that small 2006 stint) btw.


The musical rock with the concerts and all that was hollywood rock. The few instances he sung before that was not on the magnitude of what you're implying and angle was a pathetical heel until he either turned face or muscled up later on in his career after that.

Well no Im not blind, I just clearly know mjf's character more than you. Sucking up to those in power is only part of his gimmick. The first part with the steak worked cuz thats something he would do, the second part with the disney singing didnt cuz he wouldnt do that. Slimy suck up heel does not equal comedy heel.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Ok my God I just saw the whole thing....

At this point, it would be insulting to ask Vince Russo to write these shows because he would be considered too competent. 

This show is complete ass 🤣. More wrestlecrap on one year than five years work of the dark years of TNA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> MJF has done many comedy segments prior to this one, so why is this one the issue when he's already looked like a joke at times? This is definitely something MJF would do as a character, are you blind? His whole gimmick is sucking up to those that can further his career, if Jericho does something he is definitely going to do the same to get in his favour.
> 
> The Rock acted that way prior to being Hollywood Rock. Angle wasn't pathetic for his entire career, yet he was comedic for his entire career (except that small 2006 stint) btw.
> 
> ...


Stop playing dumb . You know the difference between main eventer/ upper midcarder with comedic elements to them and R-Truth(current day), Al Snow, Norman Smiley, Shark Boy, and Crash Holly types. 

There's a difference between heel Austin and Angle having a passive aggressive sing off and MJF and Jericho being on a steak date then breaking out into a song number complete with dancers.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ironic part is that you remove the segment with mjf and jericho and you have a good show with a few other minor nitpicks. Never thought Id see the day when Id say removing mjf from anything would make it better. Thanks, Jericho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Ok my God I just saw the whole thing....
> 
> At this point, it would be insulting to ask Vince Russo to write these shows because he would be considered too competent.
> 
> This show is complete ass 🤣. More wrestlecrap on one year than five years work of the dark years of TNA.


It amazes me that people shit on Russo's ideas in this section. He'd be celebrated as a creative genius if he was the head writer of AEW.






Even Russo has given up...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

This reminds me of wcw when they were doing shit like this


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m no fan of Russo, but this has to be considered more embarrassing than his stuff, right?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate show tunes and musicals.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

jpickens said:


> Hopefully when everything gets back to normal and the fans return this shit will stop and another thing the same people who condemn this probably like the Elias segment and stuff like wrestle house and the undead realm.


There’s no excuse now. The fans are somewhat back. You can’t keep doing this sort of thing because people will stop watching. It will not attract new viewers.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I’m no fan of Russo, but this has to be considered more embarrassing than his stuff, right?


Well no because they still havent made a b lister their champ for clicks, but its getting there


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Put it this way guys. I laughed at this segment.

HOWEVER

is this segment something you would show someone to entice them to watch AEW?

For me personally, no.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> This reminds me of wcw when they were doing shit like this


This shit used to be maligned. Now we’re supposed to celebrate it or at least use it to justify equally as stupid shit.

No wonder people aren’t watching this shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> Well no because they still havent made a b lister their champ for clicks, but its getting there


I dunno, man. David Arquette and Orange Cassidy have the exact same dimensions.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Actually, I double-checked and they seem to have bulked up Cassidy, but I’m not buying that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I dunno, man. David Arquette and Orange Cassidy have the exact same dimensions.


David arquette is also insane if you've seen his documentary


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I dunno, man. David Arquette and Orange Cassidy have the exact same dimensions.


Yea but he still hasnt won anything yet. The moment that he does though...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s had a life, that’s for sure. But I genuinely don’t see what wouldn’t be credible about him getting into the ring and being competitive with the current crop of guys. Remember when him winning the WCW World Title was a lot of people’s jump the shark moment?

Wrestling is perpetually on those skis.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's not going to do huge numbers update on YouTube
> 
> Jericho and MJF 53k views
> 
> ...


there’s more than one ‘number’


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

really is weird how much the line between being a wrestler and being a normal guy is getting closer and closer. AEW's blurring that line way further then I wouldve ever expected.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Put it this way guys. I laughed at this segment.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...


lol, absolutely not

i want to wipe it from my own brain


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some have already alluded to it but it’s a great point...

AEW said they’ll bring a more sports like feel to their show, they said they’d be an alternative to WWE, they said they’ll produce more serious content.

They lied, they are not an alternative to WWE, they are pretty much exactly the same, if not worse.

The only difference is one is TV rated 14 and the other is PG, yet this segment was a PG kiddy shit type segment on a TV rated 14 wrestling show.

Jericho’s current work is just sad at this point, the most horrible thing about it though is, the fact MJF is getting dragged into his cringeworthy shit, if MJF continues to do stuff like this he’ll go from the hottest prospect in Wrestling, to a guy that you just can’t take seriously, what a shame that would be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there’s more than one ‘number’


Sure, but the 'I decided to watch this again by choice" number is currently 

Ember Moon and Dakota Kai 68k

Jericho and MJF 53k

Maybe in the morning it turns around, but for now it's clear which one got people wanting to see


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Think beyond to whether you enjoyed the segment or not.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, absolutely not
> 
> i want to wipe it from my own brain


you must’ve really hated it. I laughed and cringed, but yeah - not something that would make new fans.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Some have already alluded to it but it’s a great point...
> 
> AEW said they’ll bring a more sports like feel to their show, they said they’d be an alternative to WWE, they said they’ll produce more serious content.
> 
> ...


It's been a year company is what it is - don't like don't watch


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Sure, but the 'I decided to watch this again by choice" number is currently
> 
> Ember Moon and Dakota Kai 68k
> 
> ...


Omegas entrance video has actually taken over.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

If TNA would have done this segment all of you people supporting this crap would be talking about how horrible it was.

Stop lying to yourselves. There is no excusing this hahahahahaha.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It was so bad that a mere Kenny Omega entrance and squash over Sonny fuckin’ Kiss has more views on YouTube.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Omegas entrance video has actually taken over.


I caught it midway coming out Kroger. Looks like he had a throne. Either way good for the Kenny fans who've been patiently waiting for him to get some shine. 
Quick check top 5 at 4:15am EST is


1. Kenny Omega Entrance 72k





2. Ember and Dakota Kai (not Candace LeRae white women look the same to me sorry I apologize) 71k





3. Kushida vs Ciampa vs Dream 66k





4. Jericho and MJF 62k





5. Undisputed Era gets ass beat 54k


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll repeat I loved this. I remember the stadium stampede match where Adam Page is at bar & Hager sits down to drink before they fight. In past to get over gimmick you'd have a manager, cut promo, work squash matches, have announcer sell for you. That one moment did more to get over Page's character than any of that could; he was literally cast as modern day cowboy in traditional western film scene offering rival a drink before they brawl.
Ppl talk about cinematic stuff breaking kayfabe however what we're seeing is not only true to character but it enforces it. Anybody watching tonight would be under no doubt Mjf & Jericho are pompous windbags who see themselves above everybody.. & that was the point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> I'll repeat I loved this. I remember the stadium stampede match where Adam Page is at bar & Hager sits down to drink before they fight. In past to get over gimmick you'd have a manager, cut promo, work squash matches, have announcer sell for you. That one moment did more to get over Page's character than any of that could; he was literally cast as modern day cowboy in traditional western film scene offering rival a drink before they brawl.
> Ppl talk about cinematic stuff breaking kayfabe however what we're seeing is not only true to character but it enforces it. Anybody watching tonight would be under no doubt Mjf & Jericho are pompous windbags who see themselves above everybody.. & that was the point.


You loved it so much the majority of this post is describing why you enjoyed Stadium Stampede and not this segment. This is like talking about how you love your current partner, while talking at length about the greatness of a previous partner [emoji23]


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> It's been a year company is what it is - don't like don't watch


“Don’t like don’t watch” 

I can watch whatever I bloody like mate, AEW produced a good first hour last night with very likeable moments.

This segment though wasn’t likeable, it was cringeworthy, AEW said they’ll be an alternative, yet they’ve proven not to be.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> You loved it so much the majority of this post is describing why you enjoyed Stadium Stampede and not this segment. This is like talking about how you love your current partner, while talking at length about the greatness of a previous partner [emoji23]


Not really - but you've never been good with analogies


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> “Don’t like don’t watch”
> 
> I can watch whatever I bloody like mate, AEW produced a good first hour last night with very likeable moments.
> 
> This segment though wasn’t likeable, it was cringeworthy, AEW said they’ll be an alternative, yet they’ve proven not to be.


How long you going to run with they lied to us line?? It's been a year - move on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Not really - but you've never been good with analogies


So what did you love about it [emoji848], because you certainly never got to it in thay "man stadium stampede rocked" post below.



Pippen94 said:


> *I'll repeat I loved this. I remember the stadium stampede match where Adam Page is at bar & Hager sits down to drink before they fight. In past to get over gimmick you'd have a manager, cut promo, work squash matches, have announcer sell for you. That one moment did more to get over Page's character than any of that could; he was literally cast as modern day cowboy in traditional western film scene offering rival a drink before they brawl.*
> Ppl talk about cinematic stuff breaking kayfabe however what we're seeing is not only true to character but it enforces it. Anybody watching tonight would be under no doubt Mjf & Jericho are pompous windbags who see themselves above everybody.. & that was the point.


You describe why you like the Stadium Stampede moment in detail. While this segment is just a quick "they're pompous windbags" [emoji23][emoji23]. Just admit you hated it bruh bruh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> It's been a year company is what it is - don't like don't watch


Be careful what you wish for. 



Pippen94 said:


> How long you going to run with they lied to us line?? It's been a year - move on


So are you going to admit the promotion lied to fans?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> How long you going to run with they lied to us line?? It's been a year - move on


I’ll run with it until they start showing what they promised  

I’m not the only one to allude to it and I certainly won’t be the last


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> *I just watched it again for the fourth time. *The more I watch it, the more I love it, especially since I now know that MJF and Jericho actually sang the song. MJF’s vocals are amazing. (Is there anything he can’t do?)
> 
> The rest of today’s show was full of great action and superb promos by Mox and Kingston. So one comedy bit didn’t ruin the show for me. Like I said earlier, I thought it was fun.


Remember this next time you try and say "Orange Cassidy has this many fans because of Youtube views". Some of you watch these things numerous times in a single day (That isn't normal viewing habits). 

The show was better, this segment fucking sucked though. Jericho is my favourite wrestler ever and I truly believe that everything he touches turns to gold but the last few months have me pretty much done with him. He went from my absolute favourite wrestler ever to a wrestler that I actually dislike watching.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So what did you love about it [emoji848], because you certainly never got to it in thay "man stadium stampede rocked" post below.
> 
> 
> 
> You describe why you like the Stadium Stampede moment in detail. While this segment is just a quick "they're pompous windbags" [emoji23][emoji23]. Just admit you hated it bruh bruh


Thought is was clear; speaking about about cinematic matches in general & page moment was my favorite. Segment tonight was homage to over the top villian songs


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I never thought I’d see that day that I would call Jericho horrible either. It’s a damn shame.

Pretty sure Jericho’s done with wrestling. His milking this cash cow and doing whatever the fuck he wants because who cares right? I just hope it doesn’t end up in tragedy. I’ve said this before, but with the clear drinking and shenanigans, I hope he isn’t hiding some deeper pain. The guy’s getting older, lost some friends, is clearly having a bit of a crisis throwing boat parties and the like. Sometimes artists hide that shit really well, because they function and people assume they’re too great to have any genuine problems. I hope he’s not being enabled by this fucking company.

Seriously, as horrible as it would be, is anyone going to be surprised if they hear of Jericho getting in drunken trouble with the law, or something else really tragic? Is anyone going to genuinely go “Wow! There were no signs!” He’s having a mid-life crisis on a wrestling show in front of our very eyes.

It wouldn’t surprise me if MJF wants out of wrestling and Jericho has introduced him to his agent and MJF wants to put out a Christmas album where he insults people or something. I don’t know why, I just get these really weird cringe “put that on your show reel, kid” feelings about that segment.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Hahaha my god, that was an absolutely dreadful segment.

The main issue isn't even the fact that it broke out into a musical number. The issue was the boring plodding content of the Jericho/MJF storyline and the fact the segment went for 6 mins and 30 seconds, with the beyond terrible musical number going for a whopping 3 whole minutes.

What the fuck? I genuinely don't understand what the company was thinking. Who the flying fuck beyond AEW's band of super marks wants to watch a 6 1/2 MINUTE segment of Jericho and MJF fucking talking about what steak there gonna order followed by an embarrassing musical number. I've genuinely seen better acting and dialogue in porn scenes.

Not one person is invested in whether fucking MJF is gonna join the Inner Circle or not. Maybe people were interested a month ago but the time has passed and Jericho and MJF have had long 6 minute + promos each week which has had zero point nor has it lead to anything.

Everything that happened in this segment could've and should've been achieved with 1 minute of television time.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to admit the promotion lied to fans?


just proves there's no money in old school wrestling - had to change tack


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Thought is was clear; speaking about about cinematic matches in general & page moment was my favorite. Segment tonight was homage to over the top villian songs


So they had a Disney villain song segment? What was your favorite part of the segment? Hell how does this compare to other Disney villain songs?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I unironically LOVED this shit 
The musical part was sending me giant LOL vibes 😆 and mjf is a fucking phenomenal singer if that was him 🤣🤣


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> just proves there's no money in old school wrestling - had to change tack


It doesn’t prove anything. They aren’t anywhere near the WWE doing their brand of bad comedy and a lot of people seem to have genuinely hated it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So they had a Disney villain song segment? What was your favorite part of the segment? Hell how does this compare to other Disney villain songs?


Doesn't compare to Disney song - it was written by wrestling company!! It's moments like these I know I'm wasting my life online


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Watched it on social media. 
Man that was really bad and it is getting rightly panned everywhere. I saw that DDP shared it, talking about how great it was, looked at the comments and just about everyone shat all over it. Just goes to show. AEW really do think they're invincible and I bet Tony was loving it. If Jericho came to me with that idea, I would have cut him off.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I laughed alot, not sure if for the right reasons, but I laughed alot!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> David arquette is also insane if you've seen his documentary


Worth a watch? Someone suggested it to me but I don't recall who.



RapShepard said:


> So what did you love about it [emoji848], because you certainly never got to it in thay "man stadium stampede rocked" post below.
> 
> 
> 
> You describe why you like the Stadium Stampede moment in detail. While this segment is just a quick "they're pompous windbags" [emoji23][emoji23]. Just admit you hated it bruh bruh


Pippen will not give you a straight answer on anything.



MOBELS said:


> Not one person is invested in whether fucking MJF is gonna join the Inner Circle or not. Maybe people were interested a month ago but the time has passed and Jericho and MJF have had long 6 minute + promos each week which has had zero point nor has it lead to anything.
> 
> Everything that happened in this segment could've and should've been achieved with 1 minute of television time.


How could we be invested in who joins The Inner Circle? We don't know The Inner Circle's motivations are let alone what one gets for joining. It certainly isn't opportunities or money going off what they've recently got. Even being under the mentorship of Jericho is worth fuck all now after he lost to Cassidy.

Awful story telling.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Worth a watch? Someone suggested it to me but I don't recall who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep according to my brother whose a super casual fan of wrestling its quite entertaining and apparently his tough as fuck in his words


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I thought it was pretty cool. If it would have been two enemies doing that I would have hated it but this is was fine. I don't see the problem. I thought MJF had a pretty good voice as well, Sinatra Jr! lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep according to my brother whose a super casual fan of wrestling its quite entertaining and apparently his tough as fuck in his words


I saw a video of him on Ethan Page's (TNA guy) YouTube channel and Arquette was wrestling in some Canadian indy in front of like 300 people. I wonder how much Arquette got to wrestle on a show like that and respected the hell out of him for doing it.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

hahahaha AEW is NOT a professional wrestling TV show, it's a saturday night live-esq, athletic performance comedy and acting school variety show, has always been that but this segment leaves no question. I don't understand how they don't have backstage invisible cameras that would help push storys and character development because they want to be realistic, but then they do teleportation, 100 suplexes in a row stadiuam match, cameras inside cars and shit like this. It doesn't take a genius to take the time to make things make sense within a created universe, it's like they're not taking the time to think things through, what trash man wow.

However if it were a professional wrestling show it is without doubt the worst of all time to be on a mainstream TV network. There's no debating.

The only wrestling fans that watch this show are the people who can't stop themselves even though they hate it, hoping for it to be good. The rest aren't wrestling fans, they're just fans of life action performance comedy, but they'd also be fans of a wrestling show.

Jericho isn't in the GOAT argument and never has been, even before AEW began and at the start. Longetivity doesn't give you GOAT status, just because he's stayed in the business this long doesn't mean he's better than people who've had shorter stints, they would've stayed over too, this reinventing thing I keep hearing is just what you should do if you're any good, it's nothing special. Jericho has had a great career, but his AEW career shows he hasn't got a clue when in complete control.

Khan is desperate to be liked and accept it's so obvious. He has atrocious taste, he's a geek and there's nothing wrong with being a geek, but when you're a geek with no taste and you're in charge of a company trying to appeal to a large audience it aint gonna happen my friend. His appears on this weeks BTE was hilarious, the whole thing was unfunny dorky ironic bs, and he looked like he fit and and didn't fit in at the same time, just shows his desperation and lack of any talent when it comes to any talent required to create a good wrestling show, he should stick to analytics and data analysis.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He had a chip on his shoulder about the WCW thing, and I think he’s worked hard to earn some stripes. Not a big fan of the death match thing, but he wouldn’t be out of place in modern wrestling, haha.

I can genuinely see him challenging Moxley for the World Title there. Or facing The Miz at a WWE show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I loved it but it's not for everybody.

Also during the song there was a few things that most of you didn't see like MJF pointing a Jericho when they said shadow or Jericho getting on the tip of his toes to be bigger than MJF when they were posing


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought it was lame too. But I'm sure there are many others who enjoyed seeing them sing and impressed by MJF's singing ability. So what can I say?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, 11 pages deep and I can only read about 3 of them! Color me surprised!  Are you all finished arguing about the same thing, over and over? How many times can I read someone saying "it sucked", in so many different ways?! Besides, I thought it was Steve-O, that had you all juiced up... and in the end, it was about 1 minute in length. Oh, the horror! 

I also noticed that, as usual, most didn't watch (or at least said they didn't) the show/segment, but were quick to jump on the weekly "AEW SUCKS" bandwagon once again.  So what did they do? Searched it on YouTube and then coming back here, to post your exact same opinion a second time.

Why the YouTube viewer comparisons? Where'd that come from?! Hell, dogs licking their own sack, have millions of views combined as well! The reasoning NXT is viewed more than AEW on YouTube, is very easy to explain. NXT is available to very few continents, countries, or just have no TV deal in place at all, therefore, the only way that most can watch (at least to keep current), is by watching those clips. Yeah, yeah... web-streams, torrents, downloads, a day later on the WWE Network, blah, blah, blah... AEW on the other hand, airs live, worldwide on FiteTV and other various times/days in certain countries. More people can watch AEW live, than they can watch NXT live, therefore, more people need to seek-out NXT content elsewhere.  Even the weekly TV ratings, reflect the gap between who's watching what, where and when.

As for the topic at hand here... the musical number. Most of you, had this fly completely over you heads. The haters always want something to shit on and well... there you go, they gave it to you. Hook, line, sinker, all with a wink. Was it good? Was it bad? That's totally subjective, but think about it for a minute. Two of the most over talent on the roster, two of the biggest egos on the roster, two of the most entertaining guys on the roster, sharing only one spotlight. Two guys trying to sort things out, making this segment, the "will he or won't he" test, all leading to it's crescendo, next week on Dynamite.

Here are, what I believe to be, the "inspirations" for Le Dinner Debonair, with Jericho and MJF:

Man-up and One-up
and
Anything You Can Do


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't watch AEW because of what I saw when I did give it a chance. Now I hear about this segment and I just watched it. Too many post in this thread to read all of them, but one common theme is that it is good to get views. I'm not more likely to watch AEW after seeing the segment, so I disagree. Many post on how terrible it was. It shows where professional wrestling currently is. On a positive note, it does show how talented both men are. I liked the segment except for the musical number. Also, I like musicals. There is a song called "Friendship" from the musical "Anything Goes" if you want to see how this could've been done.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Garty said:


> Wow, 11 pages deep and I can only read about 3 of them! Color me surprised!  Are you all finished arguing about the same thing, over and over? How many times can I read someone saying "it sucked", in so many different ways?! Besides, I thought it was Steve-O, that had you all juiced up... and in the end, it was about 1 minute in length. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I also noticed that, as usual, most didn't watch (or at least said they didn't) the show/segment, but were quick to jump on the weekly "AEW SUCKS" bandwagon once again.  So what did they do? Searched it on YouTube and then coming back here, to post your exact same opinion a second time.
> 
> ...


"I have all the haters blocked but allow me to write 4 paragraphs responding to them"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Garty said:


> Wow, 11 pages deep and I can only read about 3 of them! Color me surprised!  Are you all finished arguing about the same thing, over and over? How many times can I read someone saying "it sucked", in so many different ways?! Besides, I thought it was Steve-O, that had you all juiced up... and in the end, it was about 1 minute in length. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I also noticed that, as usual, most didn't watch (or at least said they didn't) the show/segment, but were quick to jump on the weekly "AEW SUCKS" bandwagon once again.  So what did they do? Searched it on YouTube and then coming back here, to post your exact same opinion a second time.
> 
> ...


I know what they were going for. If I didn't hate big show tune numbers I would have let it slide. But musicals shit me to tears.

It was well sung, the women were fine as hell but I never want to see again.

Oh and as a former friends fan I now despise long winded will they won't they scenario's. If you're going get together just get together. It still infuriates me it took 10 seasons for Ross and Rachel to get over their shit. I have less patience with this particular trope because of it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW is putting forth a really good argument for why you shouldn't give creative freedom to the Wrestlers. You need someone at the top organising things or shooting down some ideas. Shit like this and Miro wanting to be a comedy act instead of a beast needs to be stamped out.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> Wow, 11 pages deep and I can only read about 3 of them! Color me surprised!  Are you all finished arguing about the same thing, over and over? How many times can I read someone saying "it sucked", in so many different ways?! Besides, I thought it was Steve-O, that had you all juiced up... and in the end, it was about 1 minute in length. Oh, the horror!
> 
> I also noticed that, as usual, most didn't watch (or at least said they didn't) the show/segment, but were quick to jump on the weekly "AEW SUCKS" bandwagon once again.  So what did they do? Searched it on YouTube and then coming back here, to post your exact same opinion a second time.
> 
> ...


Who are you even responding to? The voices again? Weird that we both used the phrase colour me surprised today as well.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> AEW is putting forth a really good argument for why you shouldn't give creative freedom to the Wrestlers. You need someone at the top organising things or shooting down some ideas. Shit like this and Miro wanting to be a comedy act instead of a beast needs to be stamped out.


No. You should give them creative freedom. Just make it 50 50. That's the problem. It's too one sided


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL wrestling marks bringing up youtube views like that matters🤣. Lana and Lashley got big youtube views last year and that was actual trash and TNA's most viewed video is a fucking evening gown match(oner 100 mill views😂). STOP complaining like this 1 single segment on a multi hour show ruined wrestling forever and is going to kill wrestling. No, what's going to kill wrestling is you gate keeping workrate marks only wanting just matches on a wrestling show. Just matches isn't going to sell. You need to have variety. The Attitude Era had these type of segments consistently so don't act like the wrestling you loved is that different today. You marks would love WWE and AEW to be taken off the air so you can only watch wrestling at high school gyms alone wouldn't you? Wrestling matches in ring are way better then 20 years ago and guess what? Wrestling is dying. Why? Because no one gives a shit about just great matches. Only the small minority(you) care about just matches being good. FACT.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Stop playing dumb [emoji23]. You know the difference between main eventer/ upper midcarder with comedic elements to them and R-Truth(current day), Al Snow, Norman Smiley, Shark Boy, and Crash Holly types.
> 
> There's a difference between heel Austin and Angle having a passive aggressive sing off and MJF and Jericho being on a steak date then breaking out into a song number complete with dancers.


How am I playing dumb? I didn't say they were the same thing. I said that there's no issue with a top heel doing comedy segments, which is what Angle/Rock used to do.
Yes, there's a difference between the two, and it's not that big of a difference. Both still come out looking the exact same as before because it makes sense with their characters.



Hephaesteus said:


> The musical rock with the concerts and all that was hollywood rock. The few instances he sung before that was not on the magnitude of what you're implying and angle was a pathetical heel until he either turned face or muscled up later on in his career after that.
> 
> Well no Im not blind, I just clearly know mjf's character more than you. Sucking up to those in power is only part of his gimmick. The first part with the steak worked cuz thats something he would do, the second part with the disney singing didnt cuz he wouldnt do that. Slimy suck up heel does not equal comedy heel.


We're not talking about singing, we're talking about comedy heels. Stay on topic, bro.

You clearly don't know MJF's character then, the second part was the exact same as the steak part, just dialed up. He's doing everything he can to get into Jericho's good graces, and I'm sure you've seen a TV show before and understand symbolism, cause the singing routine was symbolising Jericho and MJF coming together.

Slimy heel doesn't equal comedy heel, no, but MJF IS a comedic character. In every single promo he has done he has had some form of joke or comedy in it, even the serious shit vs Mox and Cody.
Again, you've seen a TV show before I assume. Characters aren't 100% black and white, they have elements of everything. A monster isn't just a monster, a cop isn't just a cop, etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

So does Garty have people blocked or not? He seems to know a lot about what people say for something he doesn’t read.

Absolute bullshit about AEW have a wider international presence than NXT too. I trust everybody can see through that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wrestling will never be able to be super popular with fans like some of you....

Casuals or people who never watched wrestling don't give a shit about serious wrestling.

When wrestling was the most popular, there was a LOT of non serious/funny stuff happening during every show.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

this was so bad that it was actually entertaining to watch.

Vince must be pissed as he probably wishes he had thought of this first before aew doing something like that. Seriously it seems like aew is out sports entertaining even wwe at this point lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling will never be able to be super popular with fans like some of you....
> 
> Casuals or people who never watched wrestling don't give a shit about serious wrestling.
> 
> When wrestling was the most popular, there was a LOT of non serious/funny stuff happening during every show.


No people turned off the less serious the stars got. And the issue isn’t something like The Rock being funny, or Jerry Lawler having a good quip (to go regional). It’s having your bad-ass stars do a buddy musical number that doesn’t make any sense.

People turned off because it got too silly and cartoony. We know this. Stop pretending it was kayfabe that killed it and not vice versa. People like it when shit makes sense.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> When wrestling was the most popular, there was a LOT of non serious/funny stuff happening during every show.


???

But how was this funny in any way, or lead to some form of storyline progression on the show? This was just 6 1/2 minutes of nonsensical garbage with piss poor acting. 

Condense it down to 1 minute rather than dragging this segment out maybe, maybe could've saved it. This was absolute dog shite and I'm not a AEW hater whatsoever.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Funny, other sites and fans have praised it. I give them points for trying. My kids loved it. Had to watch it there times.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, it wasn’t funny at all. I don’t get why they were changing how their steak was cooked. Is the “joke” that they were trying to be more manly by eating lesser cooked steak? How does that even make sense? And why did MJF off start off at well done if bleu is the most manly? And it just went on and on. Who thought this was funny?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> LOL wrestling marks bringing up youtube views like that matters🤣. Lana and Lashley got big youtube views last year and that was actual trash and TNA's most viewed video is a fucking evening gown match(oner 100 mill views😂). STOP complaining like this 1 single segment on a multi hour show ruined wrestling forever and is going to kill wrestling. No, what's going to kill wrestling is you gate keeping workrate marks only wanting just matches on a wrestling show. Just matches isn't going to sell. You need to have variety. The Attitude Era had these type of segments consistently so don't act like the wrestling you loved is that different today. You marks would love WWE and AEW to be taken off the air so you can only watch wrestling at high school gyms alone wouldn't you? Wrestling matches in ring are way better then 20 years ago and guess what? Wrestling is dying. Why? Because no one gives a shit about just great matches. Only the small minority(you) care about just matches being good. FACT.


We're not the workrate guys mate. Your mates the AEW loyalists love the workrate we just want a well rounded show.



The Wood said:


> Yeah, it wasn’t funny at all. I don’t get why they were changing how their steak was cooked. Is the “joke” that they were trying to be more manly by eating lesser cooked steak? How does that even make sense? And why did MJF off start off at well done if bleu is the most manly? And it just went on and on. Who thought this was funny?


Pippen thought it was funny.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

People were loving this on Twitter, all I've head is praise. I came here to expect the opposite from the regular AEW faces and of course they hated it. Never change.

Almost all of you shit on AEW, if you hate it, don't watch.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I chuckled


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I like a good musical number, and I was a fan of those old Bob Hope/Bing Crosby "Road to" movies, which were an inspiration for Family Guy's musical numbers. (Duckman also had an episode that was an homage to them).
> 
> And to his credit, MJF is actually a good singer (assuming that was him singing).
> *
> But something like that just doesn't feel right on a wrestling show. It just sticks out like a sore thumb.*



this is what i say everytime i see dildos or marko stunt or sonny kiss or nakazawa on my screen


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> We're not talking about singing, we're talking about comedy heels. Stay on topic, bro.
> 
> You clearly don't know MJF's character then, the second part was the exact same as the steak part, just dialed up. He's doing everything he can to get into Jericho's good graces, and I'm sure you've seen a TV show before and understand symbolism, cause the singing routine was symbolising Jericho and MJF coming together.
> 
> ...


Actually we were talking about singing heels but since you want to move the goal posts, Im down, bro. The fact that you think that Nation rock or corporate rock were comedy characters tells me exactly how little you know about comedy.

How did you contradict yourself in the same paragraph? You just said that the singing was another form of the steak one up-man-ship, in the next sentence, its symbolizing those two coming together. Which is it?

Telling jokes doesnt make one a comedic character either, moxley tells jokes in his promos too and I doubt anybody here would accuse Moxley of being a comedy character.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Th0roughbred said:


> Hell no. That segment was fucking awesome. It's fucking professional wrestling!! Wrestling is supposed to be a mixture of entertainment and sports. Been watching wrestling for 30 years and some of the most memorable moments are awesome crazy segments. If you want 100% reality watch olympic wrestling. Wrestling isn't something you should watch if you wanna take it too seriously. Fuck on WWE we have demons and dead men and Alexis Bliss hypnotized. It was funny, actually creative, and one of the best segments of a great show. Wrestling is best when it's not always taken seriously. That was a tongue in cheek let's have fun segment. It was great. Don't like it don't watch wrestling because wrestling is fucking silly. IT'S NOT REAL LOL



people should take this energy to complain about marko stunt more than this.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Venocide said:


> People were loving this on Twitter, all I've head is praise. I came here to expect the opposite from the regular AEW faces and of course they hated it. Never change.
> 
> Almost all of you shit on AEW, if you hate it, don't watch.


Explain to me what was remotely entertaining about this segment and why it was such an awesome idea for them to drag the segment out for a whole 6 1/2 minutes then. Im genuinely curious to hear what was so great and entertaining about it since your so quick to defend it. I've tried twice on YouTube to watch the segment in full but am unable to, as the whole segment was dull, boring, featured piss poor content and acting and was incredibly drawn out. 

And no wonder your hearing nothing negative on Twitter you absolute mark. You're in an echo chamber of marks frothing out of the mouth to defend whatever AEW does. 

Check my post history buddy, I'm not an AEW hater in the slightest and watch the condensed version of the show each week on YouTube, this segment was absolute dogshit and it should be pointed out as such.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling will never be able to be super popular with fans like some of you....
> 
> Casuals or people who never watched wrestling don't give a shit about serious wrestling.
> 
> When wrestling was the most popular, there was a LOT of non serious/funny stuff happening during every show.


If thats the case then why aren't they attracting new blood? What is basically shown each wednesday is that AEW is good at attracting a larger share of wrestling fans than nxt from the same pool that was available before they hit the scene?
This aint even about being serious all the time, its about separating your main-eventers from your mid-carders. If this was mid-carders pulling this shit, then that would at least make sense. That disney sing along did nothing for either guy and really only served to appease their fanbase who was already happy with the product. 
Is Aew's only purpose to keep the fans they have or attract new ones as well?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I just cannot wait for Jim Cornette's reaction to this segment. It will be a bigger meltdown than Stadium Stampede and Jericho's 30th anniversary combined.

Made even worse that he wants to love Jericho and loves MJF. I am laughing just thinking how badly he'll kill this.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just cannot wait for Jim Cornette's reaction to this segment. It will be a bigger meltdown than Stadium Stampede and Jericho's 30th anniversary combined.
> 
> Made even worse that he wants to love Jericho and loves MJF. I am laughing just thinking how badly he'll kill this.


Cornette's reactions have been underwhelming as of late. Hell I was expecting a meltdown from that cody-OC match and he couldnt even muster up 5 minutes of rage. Its starting to seem like he's resigned to AEW being a shitty product and has adjusted accordingly. Worst he'll do is refuse to watch it anymore, which I dont think he'll do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Cornette's reactions have been underwhelming as of late. Hell I was expecting a meltdown from that cody-OC match and he couldnt even muster up 5 minutes of rage. Its starting to seem like he's resigned to AEW being a shitty product and has adjusted accordingly. Worst he'll do is refuse to watch it anymore, which I dont think he'll do.


Yeah but he's used to bad matches. Both top heels breaking out into song like a 1960's musical? I don't know, I hope it makes the guy have one more final meltdown.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling will never be able to be super popular with fans like some of you....
> 
> Casuals or people who never watched wrestling don't give a shit about serious wrestling.
> 
> When wrestling was the most popular, there was a LOT of non serious/funny stuff happening during every show.


Yeah we are the reason wrestling won't be cool again. @Chip Chipperson can you post that yellow shirt, dancing guy gif again and show @rbl85 why wrestling can't be popular?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder if Brian called him and told him not to watch it.

I can actually see Cornette being really deflated by it. I hope he kills it, but I can see this being “the end” for him. His last bit of faith in wrestling or a wrestler snapped. “Why, Maxwell?”

I can genuinely see him taking another break from AEW after this. At least until Full Gear.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

I don’t even watch AEW, just a few clips every now and then, but I saw this thread trending so I checked out the segment 

I loved it.. it was funny and so random. It reminds me of the Rock/Foley segment back in the day as it was a fun way to explore a character.

It would be crap if it didn’t fit their characters, but this MJF dude and Chris Jericho both have similar flamboyant personalities that it made it fit.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Just when I thought you AEW haters couldn't get anymore pathetic. You people really wait and hang your hat on the opinion of one man stuck in 1986 because he can't stand the world of wrestling evolved in the past 34 years? Saying "tell'em bdong" like you're fucking Animal was cringy enough. Go outside.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Please stop posting here if you didn't like this. You're all pathetic


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a big AEW fan, I watched this segment and honestly it made me laugh. I'm actually interested in watching next week and where the story goes.

I get that this is something that shouldn't be done everyweek, and certainly you wouldn't book this angle for a main event title story, but for what it was, especially during pandemic times, it was pretty bold, entertaining and creative.

One of the most popular segments in WWE history is This is your life with Rock and Foley. That could have been completley terrible, in fact every time WWE have tried to recreate the segment it falls flat on it's face. But you still have to push the boat and take a risk and see if it works. People who are saying prowresting HAS to be serious don't really have a clue of what actually gets over. The last two top stars of WWE The Rock and John Cena both heavily relied on comedy. Even Stone Cold loved a bit of comedy every now and then.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

If I'm Cornette I'm not reacting to this. With my weight getting to worked up would kill me


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I couldn't watch live and skipped the musical lol. I can't stand bad singing and it was too cringe for me. 
I also didn't find the meat thing funny.

I think Jericho has really gotten a big head now and should be brought back down to reality, he's not as smart as he thinks he is. He's successful and made many good choices, but he acts like none of his ideas can be criticized because he's he's "Chris Jericho and is a star".


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> The truth is that you probably have to be someone with a fairly low IQ to have watched that segment and genuinely have thought "hahaha omg dis is HILARIOUS!!!!!".
> 
> It was an absolute fucking embarrassment that required the watcher to be dumb enough to find it funny. Comedy is fine, but this wasn't comedy, it was a full blown, choreographed fucking musical on a professional wrestling show.


I found it funny for the wrong reasons. It was so random, unexpected, and cringey I couldn't help but laugh due to the confusion of it all.

If WWE did something like this, I would critique it to hell so I guess this segment did highlight a bias of mine. 

Do I ever want to see a musical in wrestling again? Fuck no. But does AEW get a one time pass especially after that great Pentagon Jr vs Rey Fenix match that happened prior? Yep.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> Just when I thought you AEW haters couldn't get anymore pathetic. You people really wait and hang your hat on the opinion of one man stuck in 1986 because he can't stand the world of wrestling evolved in the past 34 years? Saying "tell'em bdong" like you're fucking Animal was cringy enough. Go outside.


I've looked around social media and YouTube and the response has been _very_ positive. It was something fun (and god knows we need some fun in these times) and creative in an industry criticised for being stale. There's always going to be people who don't like this stuff, but wrestling fans historically like over-the-top entertainment (Rock/Mankind, Austin/Angle). Hell, go all the way back to the 80s with 'Fuji Vice' ft. Mr. Fuji and Don Muraco.

Open the video on YouTube and look under at the comments... they're overwhelmingly positive. Huge engagements on social media. It's drawn attention to the product from people who probably wouldn't usually bother, which is very hard to do nowadays. IMO, like with the Stadium Stampede match, it's job done in terms of presenting something creative and effective. MJF is a multi-talented superstar and AEW knows it. He'll be like Angle, able to be a goof or deadly serious.

Twitter likes from yesterday's show:

1. Jericho-MJF - 7.8k
2. Omega squashing Kiss - 2.6k
3. Darby/Steve-O - 1.4k
4. Kingston backstage promo on Mox - 1.3k
5. Mox promo on Eddie - 884
6. Rey Fenix top-rope Spanish fly - 866
7. John Silver's offense flurry - 754


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I dunno, I liked it. But I also liked The Rocks this is your life. If it’s done right by proper acting wrestlers it can be fun.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Venocide said:


> People were loving this on Twitter, all I've head is praise. I came here to expect the opposite from the regular AEW faces and of course they hated it. Never change.
> 
> Almost all of you shit on AEW, if you hate it, don't watch.


Your last line explains your first line. Most people aren't watching so they're not shitting on it. we, (the ppl shitting on it) are the minority of ppl who represent the larger potential audience, only diff is we still keep up with it so much so we're on a forum.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Some name drops for Cornette in this thread. 

Man alive, imagine caring in 2020 what Hot Tub Corney's thoughts are on contemporary wrestling, and even bragging that you care on wrestling forums. 

This is a clown who recently said young wrestlers in order to get better should watch Buster Keaton and Harold Lloyd films instead of Japanese wrestling tapes of greats like Misawa, Kobashi and Muta. Yikes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Meltzer trying to earn his check hard tonight lol.
> 
> One segment was a midcard heel who's gimmick is being a musician playing his music, only to get shown up in the end, by the person he assaulted last week.
> 
> The other was an already out there comedy steak dinner with 2 of your top heels that turned into a Family Guy Conway Twitty bit. When 1 isn't associated with music at all and the other doesn't do that type of music. On top of that there was no comeuppance. Just 2 heels doing a self indulgent random sketch.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I love this company for trying different things and actually going all the way with them. This was unique and unexpected, I can't say the same thing about any Raw segment I have seen in the past year.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

The segment was amusing but it was too over-the-top. MJF is arguably the guy with the most potential in the company and they're turning him into a complete comedy character.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Force MJF to break kayfabe. Fucking fuck Jericho. Up his Canadian, egotistical fucking ass. I used to defend him and say he deserved to be champ many times, but nah, he proved who he is without the belt. The belt shouldn’t make the man.


Let's defend this from a kayfabe angle.

-MJF is a pathological liar
-MJF has some sort of master plan that involves being invited into The Inner Circle
-As you can tell from his vanity project rock band, the fact that almost all the celebrity cameos on Jericho's birthday were old musicians and if you ever listen to any of his podcasts, Jericho is OBSESSED with music

Basically, by singing with Jericho, MJF is pandering level 1000


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Let's defend this from a kayfabe angle.
> 
> -MJF is a pathological liar
> -MJF has some sort of master plan that involves being invited into The Inner Circle
> ...


That’s how I saw this immediately. It makes Jericho look very naive. MJF definitely came off as very cunning to me.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

OwenSES said:


> Not a big AEW fan, I watched this segment and honestly it made me laugh. I'm actually interested in watching next week and where the story goes.
> 
> I get that this is something that shouldn't be done everyweek, and certainly you wouldn't book this angle for a main event title story, but for what it was, especially during pandemic times, it was pretty bold, entertaining and creative.
> 
> One of the most popular segments in WWE history is This is your life with Rock and Foley. That could have been completley terrible, in fact every time WWE have tried to recreate the segment it falls flat on it's face. But you still have to push the boat and take a risk and see if it works. People who are saying prowresting HAS to be serious don't really have a clue of what actually gets over. The last two top stars of WWE The Rock and John Cena both heavily relied on comedy. Even Stone Cold loved a bit of comedy every now and then.


My favorite segment of all time is Vince and Austin at the hospital. That essentially was a comedy spot. I’ll take that over Shawn O’Shaunessy vs Robby Roberts in a 90 minute draw with no build that is rated a nine star match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I kinda love and hated it. I loved it because it was shocking and entertaining. I hate it because it makes absolutely no sense, completely breaks kayfabe and it just doesn't fit a wrestling show at all. But hey AEW is really trying new things. Albeit that was kind of a miss, but they tried something different. Please don't do that again though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah we are the reason wrestling won't be cool again. @Chip Chipperson can you post that yellow shirt, dancing guy gif again and show @rbl85 why wrestling can't be popular?


@Two Sheds 

The .gif please. I don't have it saved.



CovidFan said:


> Just when I thought you AEW haters couldn't get anymore pathetic. You people really wait and hang your hat on the opinion of one man stuck in 1986 because he can't stand the world of wrestling evolved in the past 34 years? Saying "tell'em bdong" like you're fucking Animal was cringy enough. Go outside.


We've already given our opinions but yes, the Cornette opinion is usually good to see some additional things and get some further insight plus he's funny.

I actually never had the Tell Em Bdon reference come across as a Road Warriors thing but you're right. I now imagine Bdon looking like Road Warrior Hawk as the forum excitedly cheers him on.

We all go outside mate, you're the one that seems to hate going outside with the username of "CovidFan".



AthleticGirth said:


> This is a clown who recently said young wrestlers in order to get better should watch Buster Keaton and Harold Lloyd films instead of Japanese wrestling tapes of greats like Misawa, Kobashi and Muta. Yikes.


I listen pretty much weekly although only the clipped version. When did he say this and was it a joke? I know Jim really likes the classic Japanese stuff and is big on the style.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

It was magnificent and ironic, I loved it and so did my mates who aren’t wrestling fans. We actually watched the segment two more times after it was finished. Kudos Chris and MJF!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Look at that. Wrestling fans still acting like they are better than wrestling fans. Embarrassing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Look at that. Wrestling fans still acting like they are better than wrestling fans. Embarrassing.


Says the wrestling fan acting like he's better than other wrestling fans for being above making fun of the wrestling fans they're making fun of.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

I didn't mind it, thought it was funny mostly and kinda refreshing. I'm not a fan of too much comedy and the usual backstage bad humour skits of both promotions, but this was so outta left field I was entertained watching it. My general rule is that as long as comedy is not taking place in a serious wrestling match and all the entertainment aspect of the business is kept strictly on promos and backstage segments, then I'm fine with that even though I cringe at most of it. 

I'd rather see this Jericho-MJF musical ''backstage'' segment than something like the godawful cinematic matches Fiend vs Strowman, Street profits vs Raiders vs Ninjas or comedy matches like that stadium stampede nonsense. The wrestling matches should be presented seriously and give an impression of legitimate competition. This Jericho-MJF musical can just about be explained in kayfabe reasons that Jericho and MJF met up secretley, decided to announce to the AEW world that they are forming an alliance and set up this restaurant-musical act to present that - even if it made them look corny, it's still believable that they could pull it off because they are in on it together.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just wanted to share this in here:


*Jericho has become the happiest person on the show since losing big matches to Orange Cassidy. It's almost like this statement is a crock of shit.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The only issue with that segment is that Leslie Caron didn't make an appearance.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

In a way the segment was a big success, it has people talking and created a real hate or love it type of reaction from fans, kind of like the matt hardy deletion stuff in tna or the bray/cena thing at wm.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I expected this thread right at the moment I watched it. I couldn't stop chuckling at the backlash it would receive.

I am not a fan of it but it was something different. Not really sure how I feel about it.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

They tried something different and missed. Big deal. Not in even the top 25 worst things I've seen in wrestling.The people going crazy acting like it's the worst segment in history are idiots. 

I once watched an ancient woman give birth to a hand for crying out loud. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> In a way the segment was a big success, it has people talking and created a real hate or love it type of reaction from fans, kind of like the matt hardy deletion stuff in tna or the bray/cena thing at wm.


*I honestly didn't see any negative posts on Bray vs Cena at Mania. I did see old wrestling fans who stopped watching last decade freak out when they saw NWO Cena and the Doctor of Thuganomics on their timelines.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I kept saying to myself repeatedly how dumb this whole segment was. I'm an AEW mark, but if they keep this up, I'll be 100% on the Cornette bandwagon about them. This was some WWE type garbage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

WolvesofBabylon said:


> They tried something different and missed. Big deal. Not in even the top 25 worst things I've seen in wrestling.The people going crazy acting like it's the worst segment in history are idiots.
> 
> I once watched an ancient woman give birth to a hand for crying out loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


This was worse than Mae Young's hand.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Pretty creative idea but could have been executed better. Jericho actually looked gassed and blown up doing a 5 min dance. I thought he said he never lip synced before in his twitter war with that musician guy. Cornettes hate is going to be off the charts for this one might even tune in to see if he bursts a blood vessel during his weekly rant!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Venocide said:


> People were loving this on Twitter, all I've head is praise. I came here to expect the opposite from the regular AEW faces and of course they hated it. Never change.
> 
> Almost all of you shit on AEW, if you hate it, don't watch.


Just know that as of 10:22am EST 

Jericho and MJF's highly praised Steak Dinner Date Deut is at 117k views






Meanwhile a random attack on Ember Moon by Dakota Kai that nobody is talking about has 127k views


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

If you find it funny, to each their own. We all know had WWE done this same segment people would be ripping them to shreds calling it the death of pro wrestling. It's not my cup of team personally.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

WolvesofBabylon said:


> They tried something different and missed. Big deal. Not in even the top 25 worst things I've seen in wrestling.The people going crazy acting like it's the worst segment in history are idiots.
> 
> I once watched an ancient woman give birth to a hand for crying out loud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Pretty much this. Its actually being well received outside these forums.

Who were they going against in NXT?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you find it funny, to each their own. We all know had WWE done this same segment people would be ripping them to shreds calling it the death of pro wrestling. It's not my cup of team personally.


People to this day still praise the last time WWE did something like this, this well, with the This is your life segment. I loved that one also, honestly. Last night was great, MJF made a ton of money last night.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

After having a lot of time to dwell of this, since the immediate reaction to this segment was that it was so bad (I was laughing because it was horrible, even though Jericho and MJF can sing and the backup dancers can dance), and that Jericho and MJF should be future endevoured to WWE to do this kind of stuff over there (which I mentioned in my review of Dynamite), I will say this.

Yes, this segment out sports entertained WWE. However, this promotion was supposed to be sports based, and not be a dick measuring contest between WWE and AEW in terms of who does sports entertainment better. That’s why this segment is a flop to me. At the time of this post, the Jericho-MJF segment got 126K viewers on Youtube, while Ember Moon and Dakota Kai got 127K viewers. That’s right, women’s wrestling outdrew Le Champion and dude who’s supposed to be the next Rock in viewers. AEW should hope TNT does not find out about this.

It’s just reminding me that my days of paying attention to weekly US wrestling is over.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It was the best part of the show. The only segment well produced, scripted and not botched. Maybe jericovid is on to something here.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> People to this day still praise the last time WWE did something like this, this well, with the This is your life segment. I loved that one also, honestly. Last night was great, MJF made a ton of money last night.


oh cmon.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> It was the best part of the show. The only segment well produced, scripted and not botched. Maybe jericovid is on to something here.


On a show that had a fantastica Lucha Bros match, this was the best part of the show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Sure, but the 'I decided to watch this again by choice" number is currently
> 
> Ember Moon and Dakota Kai 68k
> 
> ...


twitter mate... check twitter

its where AEW lives


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

If that was a stand alone segment not related to anything at all it would be fine, besides Jericho looking a little under the weather. But all this shows to me is that Tony doesn’t know how to say no to his friends er talent.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Just know that as of 10:22am EST
> 
> Jericho and MJF's highly praised Steak Dinner Date Deut is at 117k views
> 
> ...


Doesnt wwe youtube channel have like 10+million subscribers compared to aew which probably has around 1 million, so of course it will draw more like all wwe youtube channel vids probably


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Think beyond to whether you enjoyed the segment or not.
> 
> you must’ve really hated it. I laughed and cringed, but yeah - not something that would make new fans.


i really hated it - BUT..... just because it is not my style of comedy. I hate the ‘tongue-in-cheek’ musical type stuff.

i get 100% what they were going for - and it wasn’t for me

I’m not gonna bitch about it for weeks either 

I get why they did it, just like I ‘got’ why they brought Tyson - and i recon it won’t be recurring

so, its all good - just didn’t rock my boat


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Pretty creative idea but could have been executed better. Jericho actually looked gassed and blown up doing a 5 min dance. I thought he said he never lip synced before in his twitter war with that musician guy. Cornettes hate is going to be off the charts for this one might even tune in to see if he bursts a blood vessel during his weekly rant!


Did Jim Cornette forget this aired on Smoky Mountain?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

"It got people talking" is not a good defense. Jericho showing his dick on air will certainly get people talking. Would you call it good, innovated, entertaining? Wrestling fans are really hard to read, everyone jumped ship from WWE because many thought it was too goofy, childish and more "sports entertainment". Now AEW promised an alternative except they are the exact same except slightly better match quality every week. AEW is not the alternative to WWE, they are alternative WWE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> @Two Sheds
> 
> The .gif please. I don't have it saved.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> twitter mate... check twitter
> 
> its where AEW lives


here is for instance one with 500k views


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319235334543081472
one of many on different people’s timelines


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

La Parka said:


> On a show that had a fantastica Lucha Bros match, this was the best part of the show?


Every lucha bro match is the same with one of them botching almost injuring themselves or their opponent. 

Jericho and MJF was a much needed break and something new in-between the same old flippy shit.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Did Jim Cornette forget this aired on Smoky Mountain?


Cornette conveniently forgets about all his own failings and fuck ups as its easier to shit on everyone else. If he was a somebody Vince would have him as his right hand man and not Kevin dunne. Not a fan of people who can't admit their own failings and criticise everyone else.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> Cornette conveniently forgets about all his own failings and fuck ups as its easier to shit on everyone else. If he was a somebody Vince would have him as his right hand man and not Kevin dunne. Not a fan of people who can't admit their own failings and criticise everyone else.


Are you people serious? 

The reason why you even know about the clip above is because its famous for Jim completely shitting on it!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> twitter mate... check twitter
> 
> its where AEW lives


YouTube has 5 billion downloads, Twitter has 1 billion downloads. It's crushing on the way less popular app isn't a strong argument for it being great. 

This shit sucked. It ain't the end of the world. But I am going to numerically shit on this allegedly loved segment for as of now being beat by fucking Ember Moon



Dizzie said:


> Doesnt wwe youtube channel have like 10+million subscribers compared to aew which probably has around 1 million, so of course it will draw more like all wwe youtube channel vids probably


Excuses! We're talking about a beloved well received segment with legend Chris Jericho and Future star MJF. It should be kicking the shit out of anything involving Ember fucking Moon.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

La Parka said:


> oh cmon.


Oh goodie, you didn't like that one either. Shocker.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> YouTube has 5 billion downloads, Twitter has 1 billion downloads. It's crushing on the way less popular app isn't a strong argument for it being great.
> 
> This shit sucked. It ain't the end of the world. But I am going to numerically shit on this allegedly loved segment for as of now being beat by fucking Ember Moon
> 
> ...


_only 1 billion_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> _only 1 billion_


Sidenote if you want to feel old TikTok has 1 billion+ downloads as well . This world is weird.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you find it funny, to each their own. We all know had WWE done this same segment people would be ripping them to shreds calling it the death of pro wrestling. It's not my cup of team personally.


*That's exactly my point. I just need the hardcore AEW Fanboys to keep that same energy with the stupidity we see on this show.*


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Verbatim17 said:


> After having a lot of time to dwell of this, since the immediate reaction to this segment was that it was so bad (I was laughing because it was horrible, even though Jericho and MJF can sing and the backup dancers can dance), and that Jericho and MJF should be future endevoured to WWE to do this kind of stuff over there (which I mentioned in my review of Dynamite), I will say this.
> 
> Yes, this segment out sports entertained WWE. However, this promotion was supposed to be sports based, and not be a dick measuring contest between WWE and AEW in terms of who does sports entertainment better. That’s why this segment is a flop to me. At the time of this post, the Jericho-MJF segment got 126K viewers on Youtube, while Ember Moon and Dakota Kai got 127K viewers. That’s right, women’s wrestling outdrew Le Champion and dude who’s supposed to be the next Rock in viewers. AEW should hope TNT does not find out about this.
> 
> It’s just reminding me that my days of paying attention to weekly US wrestling is over.


Wow, even more props to MJF!!! They are practically even on number of views despite WWE having 68 million subscribers and AEW 1.5 million? On a segment where twice as many people in the age group that watches YouTube watched AEW live instead of NXT already live? WOW

Basically you are telling me that MJF & Jericho are 45x's more popular than NXT. Astonishing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Oh goodie, you didn't like that one either. Shocker.


I didn't like your post. It was ridiculous 

The reason why this is your life worked was because The Rock was in his prime and is one of the most charismatic people to ever walk the earth. Comparing that to a 50 year old man who had a massive rash on the side of his face bringing MJF down to his terrible comedic level is laughable. I don't think the segment was the worst thing AEW has done (because my god have they done a lot of shit) but to compare this to one of the highest watched Raws in history is the reason why AEW super fans have become a meme.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

La Parka said:


> I didn't like your post. It was ridiculous
> 
> The reason why this is your life worked was because The Rock was in his prime and is one of the most charismatic people to ever walk the earth. Comparing that to a 50 year old man who had a massive rash on the side of his face bringing MJF down to his terrible comedic level is laughable. I don't think the segment was the worst thing AEW has done (because my god have they done a lot of shit) but to compare this to one of the highest watched Raws in history is the reason why AEW super fans have become a meme.


This segment really exposes the AEW haters when in reality it was the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. If WWE had managed to pull this off it would be hyped to the moon and back but because it's the new company it gets shit on by fans that weren't alive the last time there was a wrestling promotion that did things better than WWE sometimes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> This segment really exposes the AEW haters when in reality it was the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. If WWE had managed to pull this off it would be hyped to the moon and back but because it's the new company it gets shit on by fans that weren't alive the last time there was a wrestling promotion that did things better than WWE sometimes.


 the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. You don't even believe the bull shit you're selling right now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> This segment really exposes the AEW haters when in reality it was the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. If WWE had managed to pull this off it would be hyped to the moon and back but because it's the new company it gets shit on by fans that weren't alive the last time there was a wrestling promotion that did things better than WWE sometimes.


Everything you just said? the opposite is true. 

AEW did a shitty musical and have people praising it. If WWE did a musical it would be shit on so hard that we'd be talking about it in 10 years.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Did Jim Cornette forget this aired on Smoky Mountain?


that's also a serious (albeit with regional appeal) segment.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. You don't even believe the bull shit you're selling right now.


Name one better.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Everything you just said? the opposite is true.
> 
> AEW did a shitty musical and have people praising it. If WWE did a musical it would be shit on so hard that we'd be talking about it in 10 years.


No, they would just do it over and over and over and over and over to the point where folks are burnt out.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> If you find it funny, to each their own. We all know had WWE done this same segment people would be ripping them to shreds calling it the death of pro wrestling. It's not my cup of team personally.


To be fair though, most people shit on WWE doing segments like this because they'd usually put people who shouldn't work this kind of segments to begin with, and for the sole purpose of not understanding the potential of said guys or because they don't have anything else to give them.

Jericho has been a goofball for a good chunk of his career, especially lately, MJF seems to be on a similar path. It isn't the greatest thing ever, but I don't think it's a disgrace either.

A disgrace would have been the same segment, but with Brodie Lee and Lance Archer in it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Name one better.


Just going off this promotion you realize Jericho's promo mocking Cody happened within the last year right? Same company, had people quoting it, and it hardly got backlash.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

At this point it is like AEW is actually training MJF for life on WWE RAW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Sidenote if you want to feel old TikTok has 1 billion+ downloads as well [emoji23]. This world is weird.


dude... tik tok is like snapchat

I am built to not understand it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CovidFan said:


> Just when I thought you AEW haters couldn't get anymore pathetic. You people really wait and hang your hat on the opinion of one man stuck in 1986 because he can't stand the world of wrestling evolved in the past 34 years? Saying "tell'em bdong" like you're fucking Animal was cringy enough. Go outside.


I see what you’re doing...COVIDFAN. Nice try, but not today...



Sgt. Barnes said:


> Please stop posting here if you didn't like this. You're all pathetic


How about you stop posting here if you don’t like AEW discussion?



3venflow said:


> I've looked around social media and YouTube and the response has been _very_ positive. It was something fun (and god knows we need some fun in these times) and creative in an industry criticised for being stale. There's always going to be people who don't like this stuff, but wrestling fans historically like over-the-top entertainment (Rock/Mankind, Austin/Angle). Hell, go all the way back to the 80s with 'Fuji Vice' ft. Mr. Fuji and Don Muraco.
> 
> Open the video on YouTube and look under at the comments... they're overwhelmingly positive. Huge engagements on social media. It's drawn attention to the product from people who probably wouldn't usually bother, which is very hard to do nowadays. IMO, like with the Stadium Stampede match, it's job done in terms of presenting something creative and effective. MJF is a multi-talented superstar and AEW knows it. He'll be like Angle, able to be a goof or deadly serious.
> 
> ...


Austin/Angle was universally maligned. Were they funny? Of course. Funnier than this. But it fucking hit the WWF so hard.

None of those “engagement numbers” seem especially massive. Why are AEW fans impressed by small numbers? 



Swan-San said:


> Your last line explains your first line. Most people aren't watching so they're not shitting on it. we, (the ppl shitting on it) are the minority of ppl who represent the larger potential audience, only diff is we still keep up with it so much so we're on a forum.


Holy shit, thank you. 



AthleticGirth said:


> Some name drops for Cornette in this thread.
> 
> Man alive, imagine caring in 2020 what Hot Tub Corney's thoughts are on contemporary wrestling, and even bragging that you care on wrestling forums.
> 
> This is a clown who recently said young wrestlers in order to get better should watch Buster Keaton and Harold Lloyd films instead of Japanese wrestling tapes of greats like Misawa, Kobashi and Muta. Yikes.


You obviously listen to his podcast. Big fan?

Cornette didn’t mention those names. Nice try. He suggested that modern wrestlers shouldn’t try and emulate modern Japanese spotfests. He never suggested that Misawa, Kobashi and Muta are trash. In fact, I’m pretty sure he’s a big fan of at least Muta. Nice lie try.



Geeee said:


> Let's defend this from a kayfabe angle.
> 
> -MJF is a pathological liar
> -MJF has some sort of master plan that involves being invited into The Inner Circle
> ...


But how would Jericho know he was going to sing? And what he was going to sing? It immediately falls apart.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude... tik tok is like snapchat
> 
> I am built to not understand it


Snapchat is a cheating app to my knowledge I mean why else you want disappearing shit [emoji23]


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Just going off this promotion you realize Jericho's promo mocking Cody happened within the last year right? Same company, had people quoting it, and it hardly got backlash.


MJF became a legend last night. Who became a legend that night?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> Look at that. Wrestling fans still acting like they are better than wrestling fans. Embarrassing.


Yes, this is what you’re doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Snapchat is a cheating app to my knowledge I mean why else you want disappearing shit [emoji23]


that is the essence of what I didn't get - is it a social? is it a 'whatsapp-like'

WHY IS ALL MY SHIT DISAPPEARING?!!   

Tiktok - these sort of lypsynching dances everybody is doing.... I fucking can't - I'm too old for that shit


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Are you people serious?
> 
> The reason why you even know about the clip above is because its famous for Jim completely shitting on it!


He is a bitter old man stuck in his house slagging people off avoiding contact with real people. If he was important anymore he would still be involved in the business. And I actually liked him as a heel manager and promo guy in the 80s but he is a thing of the past now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> MJF became a legend last night. Who became a legend that night?


Imagine dying on the heel of a Conway Twitty cutaway is what made MJF a legend lmao. You're taking the piss bruh lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is the essence of what I didn't get - is it a social? is it a 'whatsapp-like'
> 
> WHY IS ALL MY SHIT DISAPPEARING?!!
> 
> Tiktok - these sort of lypsynching dances everybody is doing.... I fucking can't - I'm too old for that shit


See idek what WhatsApp is lol. But Snap is a weird "our little secret" social. Because if somebody saves your post you're notified lol. I can't help but think a fuck boy made it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> See idek what WhatsApp is lol. But Snap is a weird "our little secret" social. Because if somebody saves your post you're notified lol. I can't help but think a fuck boy made it


you never heard of whatsapp? messaging service - bought by Facebook / one of the biggest messaging platforms in the world

same as Telegram

Snapchat sounds weird


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you never heard of whatsapp? messaging service - bought by Facebook / one of the biggest messaging platforms in the world
> 
> same as Telegram
> 
> Snapchat sounds weird


I've never heard of it in my real life. I've only really seen it mentioned on Reddit. Before I looked it up 10 minutes ago I thought it was another Tinder or Plenty of Fish dating service given the name is a pun. Definitely never heard of Telegram. Well the app, I know telegrams are from school. 

Snapchat is very weird lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I've never heard of it in my real life. I've only really seen it mentioned on Reddit. Before I looked it up 10 minutes ago I thought it was another Tinder or Plenty of Fish dating service given the name is a pun. Definitely never heard of Telegram. Well the app, I know telegrams are from school.
> 
> Snapchat is very weird lol


lol - yeah - i sometimes forget the world is a big place - Telegram is a messaging app popular in Europe / very famous for having secret servers and no government interference

until a big company buys them ofcourse


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread encapsulates why I don't post here much anymore. 

I thought the segment was great, but I can see why some wouldn't like it. But no, it's not the death of wrestling, the worst segment of all time or why AEW should fail you melodramatic morons.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This thread encapsulates why I don't post here much anymore.
> 
> I thought the segment was great, but I can see why some wouldn't like it. But no, it's not the death of wrestling, the worst segment of all time or why AEW should fail you melodramatic morons.


yup - I hated it / but it hardly spells doom for the company

in fact, I recon it'll help them get eyeballs - if for a short while

people are so hyperbolic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - yeah - i sometimes forget the world is a big place - Telegram is a messaging app popular in Europe / very famous for having secret servers and no government interference
> 
> until a big company buys them ofcourse


So it's the lawless messaging app lol. Those are needed. Sound similar to Plenty of Fish which is basically the last call of dating apps. It's basically straight to the fucking.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Some have already alluded to it but it’s a great point...
> 
> AEW said they’ll bring a more sports like feel to their show, they said they’d be an alternative to WWE, they said they’ll produce more serious content.
> 
> ...


At the same time we got Kingston saying hed stab someone like Mox with a bat if he was still in the streets. Tv 14 drama is still a bit present aside from what Jericho and MJF did


Lorromire said:


> MJF has done many comedy segments prior to this one, so why is this one the issue when he's already looked like a joke at times? This is definitely something MJF would do as a character, are you blind? His whole gimmick is sucking up to those that can further his career, if Jericho does something he is definitely going to do the same to get in his favour.
> 
> The Rock acted that way prior to being Hollywood Rock. Angle wasn't pathetic for his entire career, yet he was comedic for his entire career (except that small 2006 stint) btw.
> 
> ...


The issue is MJF had an anti establishment rebel kind of character going into battling Mox. Before this he had a great segment with Wardlow threatening him that he'd be homeless if he didnt obey him etc. All this momentum has been shifted to cheesy comedy segments with Jericho. Could you imagine Angle and Austin doing a big band musical thing like that in 2001? Guaranteed you would've hated that.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I honestly didn't see any negative posts on Bray vs Cena at Mania. I did see old wrestling fans who stopped watching last decade freak out when they saw NWO Cena and the Doctor of Thuganomics on their timelines.*


Then you need to go back and check because the cena Bray definitely had a love/hate reaction to it, I was one of those that thought it was a load of bs, same with the swamp fight thing and the recent money in the bank briefcase match, they were all hokey and dumb, at the very least with mjf and Jericho their segment was a non wrestling segment away from the ring, though that's not to say liked it but then again I dislike musicals.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> At the same time we got Kingston saying hed stab someone like Mox with a bat if he was still in the streets. Tv 14 drama is still a bit present aside from what Jericho and MJF did
> 
> The issue is MJF had an anti establishment rebel kind of character going into battling Mox. Before this he had a great segment with Wardlow threatening him that he'd be homeless if he didnt obey him etc. All this momentum has been shifted to cheesy comedy segments with Jericho. Could you imagine Angle and Austin doing a big band musical thing like that in 2001? Guaranteed you would've hated that.


Exactly. But AEW seem to be fine with having their talent looked at as jokes so......mission accomplished I guess.

The segment was fine when the two of them where just trying to one up each other with the steaks. If it was just that mixed on with a little bit of back and forth banter it would have been an A+ segment.

They just had to throw in the singing bit just to shoot themselves in the foot and wink at the fans like they always do. It makes me appreciate Vince Mcmahon as hard as that is to say these days.

As far as I'm concerned, AEW is every bit as horrible and cheesy as the WWE is today.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Just know that as of 10:22am EST
> 
> Jericho and MJF's highly praised Steak Dinner Date Deut is at 117k views
> 
> ...


Not sure what this proves! The Moon/Kai match is easily the most watched WWE NXT video from yesterday. I assume this match was much better and more interesting for NXT fans to watch rather than the rest of the card? Or do you think someone has been spamming the link in comparison with the MJF/Jerico segment?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> Not sure what this proves! The Moon/Kai match is easily the most watched WWE NXT video from yesterday. I assume this match was much better and more interesting for NXT fans to watch rather than the rest of the card? Or do you think someone has been spamming the link in comparison with the MJF/Jerico segment?


It means that as of now the this allegedly well liked segment between MJF and Jericho that everybody loved and only haters dislike is neck and neck with a fucking Ember Moon NXT segment. You know the NXT that loses in ratings to AEW every week. Certainly a beloved segment featuring Jericho and MJF should be a few 100k above an Ember fucking Moon segment.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Dizzie said:


> Then you need to go back and check because the cena Bray definitely had a love/hate reaction to it, I was one of those that thought it was a load of bs, same with the swamp fight thing and the recent money in the bank briefcase match, they were all hokey and dumb, *at the very least with mjf and Jericho their segment was a non wrestling segment* away from the ring, though that's not to say liked it but then again I dislike musicals.


This is what I feel most people aren't grasping. This is no different to Jericho in WCW 1998 doing vignettes when hes on Capitol Hill in public parading about a conspiracy victim sign. Or when Stone Cold beat Vince with a frying pan in hospital. Or when the APA hosted a poker game on RAW backstage. 

The backstage stuff is meant to be for entertainment value only. It starts there and should end there. When you get in the ring, the 2 should never cross over like all the examples you mentioned, that's when wrestling becomes a joke and not taken seriously.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

17 pages !!!!!

I loved it, very entertaining


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This thread encapsulates why I don't post here much anymore.
> 
> I thought the segment was great, but I can see why some wouldn't like it. But no, it's not the death of wrestling, the worst segment of all time or why AEW should fail you melodramatic morons.





RapShepard said:


> It means that as of now the this allegedly well liked segment between MJF and Jericho that everybody loved and only haters dislike is neck and neck with a fucking Ember Moon NXT segment. You know the NXT that loses in ratings to AEW every week. Certainly a beloved segment featuring Jericho and MJF should be a few 100k above an Ember fucking Moon segment.


Means nothing wwe youtube has way more subscribers than aew. Half the folk clicking probably did by accident.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

This will end up in the 20s of pages once Cornettes review comes out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Means nothing wwe youtube has way more subscribers than aew. Half the folk clicking probably did by accident.


And I guess folk are also accidentally forgetting to go rewatch this well received Jericho and MJF segment.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Charzhino said:


> This is what I feel most people aren't grasping. This is no different to Jericho in WCW 1998 doing vignettes when hes on Capitol Hill in public parading about a conspiracy victim sign. Or when Stone Cold beat Vince with a frying pan in hospital. Or when the APA hosted a poker game on RAW backstage.
> 
> The backstage stuff is meant to be for entertainment value only. It starts there and should end there. When you get in the ring, the 2 should never cross over like all the examples you mentioned, that's when wrestling becomes a joke and not taken seriously.


Another one that comes to mind is bray wyatt's fun house skits like the muscle up dance thing with the vince puppet.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> And I guess folk are also accidentally forgetting to go rewatch this well received Jericho and MJF segment.


On Fite or ITV like I do!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> And I guess folk are also accidentally forgetting to go rewatch this well received Jericho and MJF segment.


Go check how many subscribers wwe have on YouTube and how many aew have then come back with a coherent argument!


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

3venflow said:


> 4.6k likes... not one of the other videos from Dynamite has even 1k likes yet.
> 
> Haters gonna hate but I reckon people will be talking about this segment for a loooong time. You can't say that about much in wrestling anymore.
> 
> ...



What do likes have to do with anything? John cena posts get like 10k likes yet people on here will say "no one cares about cena anymore"


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> YouTube has 5 billion downloads, Twitter has 1 billion downloads. It's crushing on the way less popular app isn't a strong argument for it being great.
> 
> This shit sucked. It ain't the end of the world. But I am going to numerically shit on this allegedly loved segment for as of now being beat by fucking Ember Moon
> 
> ...


Hardly an excuse, more logic really and I was wrong about the numbers, wwe have 68 million subscribers on youtube not 10 million against aew's 1.7 mil.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Th0roughbred said:


> That's why people think the IWC is toxic and full of marks. Bitching about everything. Wrestling is not real just so you know. It's a entertaining tv show with sports feel. I've seen tv shows where they had an episode of musicals or horror episodes. So fucking what.


Good point. That's why I laugh when people say "I don't want my intelligence insulted" yet have no problem with the undertaker teleporting


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> On Fite or ITV like I do!


Yes they're all watching it on the much smaller Fite TV App



thisissting said:


> Go check how many subscribers wwe have on YouTube and how many aew have then come back with a coherent argument!






Dizzie said:


> Hardly an excuse, more logic really and I was wrong about the numbers, wwe have 68 million subscribers on youtube not 10 million against aew's 1.7 mil.


You guys argument falls apart immediately because not every video on WWEs page does great especially the non Raw and SmackDown videos. You're grasping at straws to explain Why Ember Moon is doing as well as MJF and Jericho.

Though in full fairness 

MJF and Jericho's Steak Dinner Date Deut is now at 146k views






Ember fucking Moon is at 140k views





So hey they've finally passed Ember Moon

Still under Kenny Omega's entrance which is at 169k views


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I see what you’re doing...COVIDFAN. Nice try, but not today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jericho probably wrote the song. MJF learned it. They knew there was going to be a camera there and the segment was going to be aired on Dynamite a week ahead of time.

Jericho IS a musician in kayfabe, who uses his own band's music as his entrance theme


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yes they're all watching it on the much smaller Fite TV App
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I would have just thought 9 times out of 10 wwe will always do better views with all their videos compared to aew because of the sheer size of the amount of subscribers they have.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I will even have this shit as my ringtone if anyone could hook me up with the blond girl dancing on the left


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> Fair enough, I would have just thought 9 times out of 10 wwe will always do better views with all their videos compared to aew because of the sheer size of the amount of subscribers they have.


Nope they got shit that's been up for a week that's barely at 50k which funny enough is also Ember lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Yes they're all watching it on the much smaller Fite TV App
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares who has more anyway. Its a good number in any case.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

WWE and AEW. Who's lied to you more, about their respective companies business, in the past decade? Yeah, it's absurd to compare 10 years, I know, but all the cool kids do it anyway. So, let's take a walk down memory lane and see how many times WWE have lied to their fans shall we?

The Attitude Era

The McMahon, Family Promise

Stand Up Part 1

Stand Up Part 2

Stand Up Part 3

Fan Appreciation Day

Truth Is Stranger Than Fiction

My Way or The Highway

Vince, Linda McMahon on Chris Benoit Tragedy

HHH, Stephanie Talk of Vince's Workload

A New Direction

AEW lies = I'll give you the 1
WWE lies =


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Who cares who has more anyway. Its a good number in any case.


Lmao now views don't matter 



Garty said:


> WWE and AEW. Who's lied to you more, about their respective companies business, *in the past decade? Yeah, it's absurd to compare 10 years*, I know, but all the cool kids do it anyway. So, let's take a walk down memory lane and see how many times WWE have lied to their fans shall we?
> 
> The Attitude Era
> 
> ...


Talks about this decade starts with a video from a promo in the 90s


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Honestly I thought the segment was cute, fun little thing. Didn't really laugh at it though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just knew I was going to come on here and see people bitching about it!

I watched it all with a smile on my face! They are both awesome and MJF is a star in the making.

Stuff like this is what is going to help make him a star, character building, larger than life. He doesn’t need to be in the ring every week.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Why do the "haters" (in general) always want a person who disagrees with them, to then explain to them, why you found something funny/amazing/crazy/OMG, while they're all pouty-faced in sheer bewilderment that, God forbid, another person might like something different than you? Hint. They've already told you... they liked it. End of discussion. Period. You already gave your reasons why you hated something, didn't you? End of discussion. Period.

Have you ever seen the fans bombarding the "haters" with those same questions, as is common-practice here? Hint. No.

*EDIT: I forgot to add this* Listen and Learn Everyone


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

18 pages! When was the last time Wrestling Forum has such a long thread since the change of format?

Jericho the Demo God has done it again.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Talks about this decade starts with a video from a promo in the 90s


Oh trust me, that wasn't in error, so no "sick-burn" here man. If I had said 20 years, would that have made a difference?!

There are dozens and dozens of other clips. Drafts. General Managers. Special Guests. Movie Stars. Assistant General Managers. Retired Talent. HHH, Stephanie, Vince, Shane, either as a collective, or individually throughout the many years of "change". Fortunately, or unfortunately (depending what you choose to believe) for WWE, the only "change" they've historically, literally and factually managed to do, is have viewers "change" the channel.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wow, even more props to MJF!!! They are practically even on number of views despite WWE having 68 million subscribers and AEW 1.5 million? On a segment where twice as many people in the age group that watches YouTube watched AEW live instead of NXT already live? WOW
> 
> Basically you are telling me that MJF & Jericho are 45x's more popular than NXT. Astonishing.


That’s great if you are happy with the segment. You dig comedy wrestling.

I myself have too much self respect to continue. I’m probably done for good with this product. It may not have been Katie Vick bad, but it was still bad regardless. Weekly wrestling just sucks across the board.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao now views don't matter
> 
> 
> 
> Talks about this decade starts with a video from a promo in the 90s


Wellll... they also ‘didn’t matter’ when i pointed out the 500k views on twitter

sooooo....  

edit> oops, 630k


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Cornette's reactions have been underwhelming as of late. Hell I was expecting a meltdown from that cody-OC match and he couldnt even muster up 5 minutes of rage. Its starting to seem like he's resigned to AEW being a shitty product and has adjusted accordingly. Worst he'll do is refuse to watch it anymore, which I dont think he'll do.


He won’t bury his friends.


Chip Chipperson said:


> @Two Sheds
> 
> The .gif please. I don't have it saved.
> 
> ...


I wish I could say I was big as Hawk. I’d venture to say I’m just a hair bigger in frame than Adam Cole. 🤷🏼‍♂️ Lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Man, I can only imagine the reaction from you people if you were around for the Katie Vick angle, or Mae Young giving birth to a hand. Obviously it destroyed the WWE and put them out of business in short order...


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao now views don't matter
> 
> 
> 
> Talks about this decade starts with a video from a promo in the 90s


You brought up views not me. I never said they mattered. Just trying to explain to you how YouTube works. 10 times the subscribers equals more potential views so not an even comparison. If jericho was in wwe segment probably be on a million by now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wellll... they also ‘didn’t matter’ when i pointed out the 500k views on twitter
> 
> sooooo....
> 
> edit> oops, 630k


No the views mattered just less because it's a pesky 1 billion download app . I mean who's even heard of Twitter lol


thisissting said:


> You brought up views not me. I never said they mattered. Just trying to explain to you how YouTube works. 10 times the subscribers equals more potential views so not an even comparison. If jericho was in wwe segment probably be on a million by now.


If this is a classic loved segment it should've blew up. Up I tell you


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

You've lost me there with your American sense of humour.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Who are these haters determined to hate everything in aew? Im fairly certain that the first hour was almost universally loved but yea the haters should lower their expectations. Maybe we should complain about the omega match being too short like the lovers on twitter did.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> This segment really exposes the AEW haters when in reality it was the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century. If WWE had managed to pull this off it would be hyped to the moon and back but because it's the new company it gets shit on by fans that weren't alive the last time there was a wrestling promotion that did things better than WWE sometimes.


First off have you seen this forum the people here would tear into WWE the second they showed anything approaching this segment even if it was something to the level of quality of the original "This is your life" segment.

Second I am a big AEW fan and I am going to hard disagree I like me some comedy but this one was just very poorly handled I reacted angrily in my first post about it but on reflection though I still think it was a poor segment I do have respect for them taking a unique direction, it was just on this occasion that direction turned out to be a big miss. AEW are great and I am excited for all the Full Gear matches so far but great and perfect are not the same thing they can miss sometimes and they did here in my personal opinion


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

AthleticGirth said:


> Some name drops for Cornette in this thread.
> 
> Man alive, imagine caring in 2020 what Hot Tub Corney's thoughts are on contemporary wrestling, and even bragging that you care on wrestling forums.


So you mean like half this forum?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And of course Dave and Brian are putting this shit over and all their cult followers in the comments are as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And of course Dave and Brian are putting this shit over and all their cult followers in the comments are as well.


The fact Alvarez had to reel it in and make Dave admit he wouldn't want to see it in the middle of a serious match is telling on how full of it Meltzer gets sometimes lol


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> And of course Dave and Brian are putting this shit over and all their cult followers in the comments are as well.
> X


Yeah, I listened to that earlier. I am a big fan of Meltzer but he makes it so hard sometimes 😂. I had to turn off the last few minutes when he suggested it could be defended even if was in the middle of grudge match on PPV. Big reason I liked him because I always felt his fundamentals were pretty solid and he had a clear vision of what wrestling could be, but this opinion was just baffling.

I always, always felt when Rock was doing Rock concert deep down he wanted to beat Austin. That level of character work and being able to walk the line of comedy and serious is very rare and is seldom attempted. The Rock concert only worked because it was The Rock!

P.S Never read the comments on F4W, it has to self-parody at this point!!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AWFUL Segment.

Man how far has Jericho fallen. He sucks right now and shame to see MJF being dragged down.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> The fact Alvarez had to reel it in and make Dave admit he wouldn't want to see it in the middle of a serious match is telling on how full of it Meltzer gets sometimes lol





Shaun_27 said:


> Yeah, I listened to that earlier. I am a big fan of Meltzer but he makes it so hard sometimes 😂. I had to turn off the last few minutes when he suggested it could be defended even if was in the middle of grudge match on PPV. Big reason I liked him because I always felt his fundamentals were pretty solid and he had a clear vision of what wrestling could be, but this opinion was just baffling.
> 
> I always, always felt when Rock was doing Rock concert deep down he wanted to beat Austin. That level of character work and being able to walk the line of comedy and serious is very rare and is seldom attempted. The Rock concert only worked because it was The Rock!
> 
> P.S Never read the comments on F4W, it has to self-parody at this point!!


And you just know if this same segment happened on WWE they'd both be shitting all over it and everyone in the comments would as well, their biased opinions for AEW are pretty clearly exposed with their opinion on this segment.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

This one might be good. He does not sound happy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> This one might be good. He does not sound happy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


Cannot wait to hear his review of that singing segment, and hear him rip it a new asshole. Hope he also rips Dave apart for approving of it.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Garty said:


> WWE and AEW. Who's lied to you more, about their respective companies business, in the past decade? Yeah, it's absurd to compare 10 years, I know, but all the cool kids do it anyway. So, let's take a walk down memory lane and see how many times WWE have lied to their fans shall we?
> 
> The Attitude Era
> 
> ...


Imagine how sad your life must be that you wasted time in your life to find 10+ videos to show that WWE 'lies' because you're too much of an AEW super mark to admit that the segment fucking sucked. 

You do realize that you're allowed to criticize a segment on a TV show right? Or are you afraid Cody and The Bucks are going to revoke your Elite fan-club membership if you don't blindly defend AEW like an absolute mark.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't think much of the segment and is surprised by this uproar in this thread and online?

I mean, to me it's not very far from what they were doing the past 2 weeks lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I really don't have the wherewithal to throw a big fuss over last night's segment.

I'm sure that Chris Jericho and MJF will eventually clash with each other physically, and they get more serious once one of them turns on the other (most likely with MJF stabbing Jericho in the back).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think much of the segment and is surprised by this uproar in this thread and online?
> 
> I mean, to me it's not very far from what they were doing the past 2 weeks lol.


i'm not surprised because it was either designed to get people talking or when they were coming up with the idea, they were not sober.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> i'm not surprised because it was either designed to get people talking or when they were coming up with the idea, they were not sober.


What drug?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> What drug?


feels like a concoction of LSD and cocaine - the LSD made them hallucinate the original idea and the cocaine gave them the confidence to turn the hallucination into reality?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If anything, this kind of reminds me of the stuff Owens and Jericho did in their feud which I thought was great too. They probably could have pulled off a segment like this too (although I don't think Owens can actually sing).


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Damn wrestling fans are miserable. This was a great segment, a hilarious segment, even better because it exposed people to a classic.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> People to this day still praise the last time WWE did something like this, this well, with the This is your life segment. I loved that one also, honestly. Last night was great, MJF made a ton of money last night.


How in the fuck are these things even similar?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

If you're going to criticize something by making an entire thread about it.. At least make some valid points or you just come across as a troll.. Just a tip.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

People who want everybody to believe that wrestling is tough, macho and real for some reason in total outrage.

Other people who enjoy their wrestling to be a smorgasbord of absolutely bloody everything in total opposition shocker.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah I thought it was awful. The concept can be good or bad depending on the performance, but what we saw wasn't good, IMO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

What I now want to see, if the match happens, that they go at it and like after 10 mins, they stop and dance/sing together and then just continue wrestling. This would be great storytelling of the love/hate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I just knew I was going to come on here and see people bitching about it!
> 
> I watched it all with a smile on my face! They are both awesome and MJF is a star in the making.
> 
> Stuff like this is what is going to help make him a star, character building, larger than life. He doesn’t need to be in the ring every week.


*I'm the last person who wants to see pointless* *20 minute matches be spammed on cable television. These are the two top heels on the show. They should be at each other's throats for supreme control of the company.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´ve seen worse.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The fact Alvarez had to reel it in and make Dave admit he wouldn't want to see it in the middle of a serious match is telling on how full of it Meltzer gets sometimes lol


Yeah, Meltzer is hardcore moving the goal post just so he doesn't accidentally shit on anything AEW might do in the future.

And yes, it is very true. If WWF/Vince did this, he would shit on it and say "this is just not something that people want to see on a wrestling show". I can hear him saying it


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm the last person who wants to see pointless* *20 minute matches be spammed on cable television. These are the two top heels on the show. They should be at each other's throats for supreme control of the company.*


It will happen. No need to blow the load immediately. It's a long game when you're a dastardly heel.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Jericho isnt bury rising stars such as MJF in pointless random matches, this was rather entertaining segment and was pretty funny 😂😂

"Ewe this steak.. it's RAW! 🤮🤮" 😂😂


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> What I now want to see, if the match happens, that they go at it and like after 10 mins, they stop and dance/sing together and then just continue wrestling. This would be great storytelling of the love/hate.


Some people on here would spontaneously combust with rage if that happened.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

How is this thread 20 pages lmao.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> Did Jim Cornette forget this aired on Smoky Mountain?


Holy shit, you cannot honestly tell me you can’t see the difference between diegetic and non-diegetic musical content? One is a person actively singing — the other swaps out reality for a musical number.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> here is for instance one with 500k views
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319235334543081472
> one of many on different people’s timelines


Holy shit it’s so fucking awful. The words and their actions. It’s just _bad_. Then you put in the wrestling context and it’s just unforgivable.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> The issue is MJF had an anti establishment rebel kind of character going into battling Mox. Before this he had a great segment with Wardlow threatening him that he'd be homeless if he didnt obey him etc. All this momentum has been shifted to cheesy comedy segments with Jericho. Could you imagine Angle and Austin doing a big band musical thing like that in 2001? Guaranteed you would've hated that.


And what was he doing prior to Mox? His character has always had comedy attached to it, and he even did comedy during the Mox stuff, so idk what you're on about.
MJF isn't 2001 Angle or Austin, nor is he anywhere close. Weird comparison.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s weird that you call Kurt Angle and The Rock comedy heels. They’re not. When people talk about comedy heels, they mean heels that aren’t taken seriously, not heels that occasionally say or do something funny.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> *This segment really exposes the AEW haters when in reality it was the most well done comedy segment in wrestling this century.* If WWE had managed to pull this off it would be hyped to the moon and back but because it's the new company it gets shit on by fans that weren't alive the last time there was a wrestling promotion that did things better than WWE sometimes.


Yikes...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People cannot honestly believe that was well done, right?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Actually we were talking about singing heels but since you want to move the goal posts, Im down, bro. The fact that you think that Nation rock or corporate rock were comedy characters tells me exactly how little you know about comedy.
> 
> How did you contradict yourself in the same paragraph? You just said that the singing was another form of the steak one up-man-ship, in the next sentence, its symbolizing those two coming together. Which is it?
> 
> Telling jokes doesnt make one a comedic character either, moxley tells jokes in his promos too and I doubt anybody here would accuse Moxley of being a comedy character.


We were never talking about singing heels, buddy. Maybe you were with other people, but not me.
Nation Rock and Corporate Rock had comedy, yes. Comedy in your character =/= comedy character. Jericho had comedy in his character in his 2008 serious run, Austin had comedy in his 2000/2001 run, etc.

That's not contradictory at all? LOL. Are you actually that incoherent of thought? It's both. You can have both, yes? One-upping each other leads to coming together. If you watched the entire segment instead of complaining, that's what it told.

Holy shit, you're so bad faith. I never claimed he was a comedy character. I claimed that he has comedy ELEMENTS to his character.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> What drug?


All of them


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A lot of you seem so insecure XD

Hey it's ok guys it's not because you didn't like something that the majority didn't like it and if something that you don't like happen on a show, it's not going to make you look bad.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> And what was he doing prior to Mox? His character has always had comedy attached to it, and he even did comedy during the Mox stuff, so idk what you're on about.
> MJF isn't 2001 Angle or Austin, nor is he anywhere close. Weird comparison.


Sure he has been somewhat of a comedy guy but nothing outrageous to this degree. This is comedy cringe overload hence the problem I & many others have with it. Angle and Austin sang to each other and Vince I guess that's why I brought them up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It didn’t make sense. If something doesn’t make sense, it’s not doing anything logical. Talking about Jericho and MJF’s relationship coming out of this, or pretending it achieved something is illogical.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida should sing September Song next week.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait, no! Celery Stalks at Midnight! That's the song!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Did not belong on a professional wrestling television program.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> We were never talking about singing heels, buddy. Maybe you were with other people, but not me.
> Nation Rock and Corporate Rock had comedy, yes. Comedy in your character =/= comedy character. Jericho had comedy in his character in his 2008 serious run, Austin had comedy in his 2000/2001 run, etc.
> 
> That's not contradictory at all? LOL. Are you actually that incoherent of thought? It's both. You can have both, yes? One-upping each other leads to coming together. If you watched the entire segment instead of complaining, that's what it told.
> ...


Yes we were but then once you figured out you fucked up and had nothing, you changed the topic to comedy characters. You're wrong either way, but at least choose a path. Which is why you're now changing it again to comedy elements. Which damn there every character out there has comedy elements so at least you're on the right track this time.

Did your ass hurt after that silly explanation? Cuz that was a helluva pull with that explanation. Next you'll be telling me there was a disney movie in the background which is why they did such a musical. Oh I know what you can do next, show how much you totally misunderstand character by showing me another character in wwe that sung to justify this one. Just admit this was bullshit that amused you and move on. No need for all these gymnastics to justify it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> A lot of you seem so insecure XD
> 
> Hey it's ok guys it's not because you didn't like something that the majority didn't like it and if something that you don't like happen on a show, it's not going to make you look bad.


I could say the exact same thing to you and your fellow supporters. Ironic how these things work


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

The Wood said:


> People cannot honestly believe that was well done, right?


Well, it was rare.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chris Herrichico said:


> Well, it was rare.


Try the veal. Yuk, yuk.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

And people wondered why Vince despite losing his mind years ago had to tell Jericho NO from time to time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Did Jim Cornette forget this aired on Smoky Mountain?


I am already annoyed and this is just my first quote.

The Jericho and MJF segment is two guys spontaneously breaking out into song on what is meant to be a pro wrestling show.

The SMW segment whilst completely awful as well is someone simply singing a song inside a studio. It's completely realistic that a wrestler could also be a singer in his part time or enjoy singing as a hobby.

These are not the same just like Elias playing a concert on RAW was not the same. Fucksake.



thisissting said:


> He is a bitter old man stuck in his house slagging people off avoiding contact with real people. If he was important anymore he would still be involved in the business. And I actually liked him as a heel manager and promo guy in the 80s but he is a thing of the past now.


He is still involved just as a critic as opposed to actively working. If Jim made a post on Twitter saying "I want back in the wrestling industry. Send offers to [email protected]" odds are he'd have a job within a month from one of the more well known promotions.



Charzhino said:


> This is what I feel most people aren't grasping. This is no different to Jericho in WCW 1998 doing vignettes when hes on Capitol Hill in public parading about a conspiracy victim sign. Or when Stone Cold beat Vince with a frying pan in hospital. Or when the APA hosted a poker game on RAW backstage.
> 
> The backstage stuff is meant to be for entertainment value only. It starts there and should end there. When you get in the ring, the 2 should never cross over like all the examples you mentioned, that's when wrestling becomes a joke and not taken seriously.


Except your three examples all realistically could've happened. The silliest one is Stone Cold but it's still not totally out there in the realm of possibility that he could've snuck into a hospital and hit Vince with a bedpan.

It amazes me just how little some of the people on here know about wrestling. The backstage stuff is MEANT TO ENHANCE THE IN RING STUFF! You book angles to sell tickets or PPV or ratings or whatever the fuck you're looking to sell.




OwenSES said:


> 18 pages! When was the last time Wrestling Forum has such a long thread since the change of format?
> 
> Jericho the Demo God has done it again.


Marko Stunt had 19 pages earlier in the week.

Marko Stunt the ratings god.



MOBELS said:


> You do realize that you're allowed to criticize a segment on a TV show right? Or are you afraid Cody and The Bucks are going to revoke your Elite fan-club membership if you don't blindly defend AEW like an absolute mark.


They don't realise this, they think it makes them less of a fan.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I’ve changed my mind on the segment. I’m fine with it.

Why?

It’s not Katie Vick.

It’s not a bunch of godawful/offensive/disgusting ideas that WWE has put on tv over the past 25 years.

It’s not the Boogeyman.

It’s not Nakazawa’s underwear in the face stunt.

It’s not Sonny Kiss and his ring entrance/attire.

It’s not invisible man wrestling.

It’s not Marko Stunt playing with dildos.

It’s not Chuck Taylor’s invisible grenade spot.

It’s not anything Joey Ryan has come up with.

It’s not Dustin Thomas being treated as a serious pro wrestler.

It’s not in ring comedy wrestling.

It’s not trashy CZW wrestling.

It’s not crossdressing i.e. Santina.

It’s not Santino’s cobra.

It’s not Stephanie being a powertripping boss and emasculating the male roster.

It not the bizarre and convoluted Maria Kanellis/Mike Kanellis/Rusev/Lana/Lashley/Liv/Ruby situation from last year.

This is not the bush league crap from TNA i.e. Claire Lynch.

This is not some offensive parody like Oklahoma in WCW.

It’s not a wedding segment, which usually breaks down into some sort of soap opera BS

I think we as fans have forgotten how much wrestlecrap we have had to put up with that has contributed to the perception of wrestling being seen as being for the lowest common denominator. And has turned it into something that only nerds watch now.

At least with this singing segment, as unconventional it is for pro wrestling, its fresh. And wholesome. And not likely to turn fans away.

If AEW can sign Damien Sandow and Aiden English, then you would have a quartet of guys (Jericho, MJF, Sandow, English) doing something that gets heel heat from the audience. Basically a wrestling glee club or a capella group. Just let it be the flashpoint of a new faction.

Granted, AEW has forfeited being seen as a sports-based company should they continue to do this. But they may as well embrace the fact that they are alternative WWE. Just keep going with this.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

MOBELS said:


> Imagine how sad your life must be that you wasted time in your life to find 10+ videos to show that WWE 'lies' because you're too much of an AEW super mark to admit that the segment fucking sucked.
> 
> You do realize that you're allowed to criticize a segment on a TV show right? Or are you afraid Cody and The Bucks are going to revoke your Elite fan-club membership if you don't blindly defend AEW like an absolute mark.


Far from it my man. I must confess, even though you've been here almost as long as I have, I have ZERO idea of who you are. Speaking for myself, I've never even seen a post by you on this board and a quick check of your profile, tells me exactly why. Totals... 3 months, 8 posts, 2 WWE and 6 AEW so, wherever you were hiding, please go back. And if you want to hang with the losers here, who all have the same excuses of why they spend so much time on posting, your fellow countrymen will take you in. As I have said before, when the top 5 guys who post their same hatred every day, have 2-3 times more posts than anybody that's underneath them combined (exaggerated to make my point) fan or not... I think that's a problem you should be looking into, instead of telling me what I should like, or dislike.

Of course you and I can disagree, but do you not see how hypocritical that is? You're allowed to have the opinion that "it sucked", but I can't have the opinion that it may have been "great"? The "mark" bullshit around here is spread very liberally, so much so, that it's lost all its meaning. If anything and in my opinion, a "mark" is the person pointing that out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> This one might be good. He does not sound happy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319240510750494721


Was anyone expecting anything differently, or was there ever any doubt? I'm sure you'll hear him say something, that no one has ever heard him say before too.  

Wake me up when he's duly departed.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am already annoyed and this is just my first quote.
> 
> The Jericho and MJF segment is two guys spontaneously breaking out into song on what is meant to be a pro wrestling show.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe how many people can’t understand the difference between someone singing a song in the context of the real world and people slipping into a musical universe. 

Reality and fantasy are pretty important to be anlento



Verbatim17 said:


> I’ve changed my mind on the segment. I’m fine with it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


It definitely belongs on that list, and isbeven



Garty said:


> Far from it my man. I must confess, even though you've been here almost as long as I have, I have ZERO idea of who you are. Speaking for myself, I've never even seen a post by you on this board and a quick check of your profile, tells me exactly why. Totals... 3 months, 8 posts, 2 WWE and 6 AEW so, wherever you were hiding, please go back. And if you want to hang with the losers here, who all have the same excuses of why they spend so much time on posting, your fellow countrymen will take you in. As I have said before, when the top 5 guys who post their same hatred every day, have 2-3 times more posts than anybody that's underneath them combined (exaggerated to make my point) fan or not... I think that's a problem you should be looking into, instead of telling me what I should like, or dislike.
> 
> Of course you and I can disagree, but do you not see how hypocritical that is? You're allowed to have the opinion that "it sucked", but I can't have the opinion that it may have been "great"? The "mark" bullshit around here is spread very liberally, so much so, that it's lost all its meaning. If anything and in my opinion, a "mark" is the person pointing that out.


No one cares if you know who someone is, Garty. They’ve made some excellent posts. Also, cut out stalking people. It’s weird. 



Garty said:


> Was anyone expecting anything differently, or was there ever any doubt? I'm sure you'll hear him say something, that no one has ever heard him say before too.
> 
> Wake me up when he's duly departed.


Lol, did you just imply you can’t wait until he’s dead? Fucking hell.

Anyway, Cornette does sound pissed. This is going to be amazing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> I could say the exact same thing to you and your fellow supporters. Ironic how these things work


I'm not a "wrestling fan", they're is a lot of things that i like way more than wrestling.

For me wrestling is a moment of escape (don't know if it's the correct word), when AEW or sometime a WWE show start i kind of switch something in my mind and i'm like "ok for those 2 hours i just want to "forget" about everything going on" and after the show i come back into the real world.

That's why i don't debate a lot here (i don't post that much in comparison with a lot of you) because in the end and i know it's selfish but i don't give a fuck about what you guys are thinking about this or that.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> Sure he has been somewhat of a comedy guy but nothing outrageous to this degree. This is comedy cringe overload hence the problem I & many others have with it. Angle and Austin sang to each other and Vince I guess that's why I brought them up.


I don't see it as an issue. It's subjective, though. I've never had problems with top guys doing comedy stuff. Well, except for monsters like Kane, they shouldn't imo.



Hephaesteus said:


> Yes we were but then once you figured out you fucked up and had nothing, you changed the topic to comedy characters. You're wrong either way, but at least choose a path. Which is why you're now changing it again to comedy elements. Which damn there every character out there has comedy elements so at least you're on the right track this time.
> 
> Did your ass hurt after that silly explanation? Cuz that was a helluva pull with that explanation. Next you'll be telling me there was a disney movie in the background which is why they did such a musical. Oh I know what you can do next, show how much you totally misunderstand character by showing me another character in wwe that sung to justify this one. Just admit this was bullshit that amused you and move on. No need for all these gymnastics to justify it.


Go back and read everything I've said. I have not once mentioned the singing, other than saying that doing comedy bits is fine. I haven't 'changed the topic', you're just a moron.

Yeah, you're just a bad-faith actor. I'm done with you after this reply since you're just trolling.
1. Competitiveness leading to comradery isn't a stretch, it's been done in literally every form of entertainment. 
2. Again, we're not talking about singing. We're talking about comedy with heels/top heels. 
3. I never claimed it entertained me, as it didn't. I claimed that there's no issue with MJF having comedy as he's always had comedy in his character. You're a moron.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> I don't see it as an issue. It's subjective, though. I've never had problems with top guys doing comedy stuff. Well, except for monsters like Kane, they shouldn't imo.
> 
> 
> Go back and read everything I've said. I have not once mentioned the singing, other than saying that doing comedy bits is fine. I haven't 'changed the topic', you're just a moron.
> ...


Basically has no other arguments but resorting to repetition insults and running away. Can you do me a favor and complete this by telling people you just put me on ignore, works better than any of your piss poor arguments and attempts to move the goal post. I understand though, if I had no arguments to justify the bullshit I was supporting I would probably respond in a similar way. Smart of you to get out while you're behind.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> I'm not a "wrestling fan", they're is a lot of things that i like way more than wrestling.
> 
> For me wrestling is a moment of escape (don't know if it's the correct word), when AEW or sometime a WWE show start i kind of switch something in my mind and i'm like "ok for those 2 hours i just want to "forget" about everything going on" and after the show i come back into the real world.
> 
> That's why i don't debate a lot here (i don't post that much in comparison with a lot of you) because in the end and i know it's selfish but i don't give a fuck about what you guys are thinking about this or that.


Thats cool. Im pretty sure most dont. We debate just to pass the time. Just dont act like one side is in the wrong here when both sides are guilty of the same stuff.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine if in the next James Bond movie we approach the end of the film, James corners the villain of the movie, points his gun and then the villain says "No wait James, stop, we can deal with this" and they suddenly break into a 5 minute song and dance routine before moving onto the next scene.

Many people here the way they are arguing would be completely fine with this because James Bond is fake and designed to be entertaining.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Having slept on it. I will give them credit for thinking outside the box. But honestly it exposes an identity problem. Do they want to be professional wrestling or do they want to be sport's entertainment where matches mean something but you have goofy segments ?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine if in the next James Bond movie we approach the end of the film, James corners the villain of the movie, points his gun and then the villain says "No wait James, stop, we can deal with this" and they suddenly break into a 5 minute song and dance routine before moving onto the next scene.
> 
> Many people here the way they are arguing would be completely fine with this because James Bond is fake and designed to be entertaining.


Honestly it wasn't only the dancing that ruined it, it was pretty much ruined when they started trying to one up each other with the steak orders. That shit wasn't even funny.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brad Boyd said:


> Honestly it wasn't only the dancing that ruined it, it was pretty much ruined when they started trying one up each other with the steak orders. That shit wasn't even funny.


We all know they only did that so they had an opportunity to say "It´s Raw.. Eww"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Honestly it wasn't only the dancing that ruined it, it was pretty much ruined when they started trying one up each other with the steak orders. That shit wasn't even funny.


It wasn't but that was something I was expecting from the segment to be honest.



yeahright2 said:


> We all know they only did that so they had an opportunity to say "It´s Raw.. Eww"


I hadn't thought of that, lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I'm not a "wrestling fan", they're is a lot of things that i like way more than wrestling.
> 
> For me wrestling is a moment of escape (don't know if it's the correct word), when AEW or sometime a WWE show start i kind of switch something in my mind and i'm like "ok for those 2 hours i just want to "forget" about everything going on" and after the show i come back into the real world.
> 
> That's why i don't debate a lot here (i don't post that much in comparison with a lot of you) because in the end and i know it's selfish but i don't give a fuck about what you guys are thinking about this or that.


Stop cappin  you're on a wrestling forum. You're a wrestling fan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

If WWE did this same bit would AEW fan love it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GL said:


> If WWE did this same bit would AEW fan love it?


I would.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Phantom said:


> I would.


You a big AEW mark Phantom?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Moderation


The Phantom said:


> I would.


 but you love musicals, we're talking bout the average fan


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I love musicals too, but not in my simulated competitive sports. Especially if they are awful.

Stay in your lane kids

Gonna be honest. I watch the product every week and have for a long time.

When that spot started I thought of "White Castle of Fear", "Mae Young Giving Birth to a Hand", and "Robocop". Angles that embarrassed us all because we know better.

But the partisanship in the current product has led to fans actually greenlighting absolute *wrestle crap.*

Lets be clear, my opinion is that this was maybe the single worst angle since like Beaver Cleavage.

I 100% understand kayfabe is dead. 

But if there is not sibilance of order, than what the heck AEW are we still doing?

I watched AEW do a match around an unconscious man because they had no idea he was out. I mean please, is this just men in tights flipping around to do crazy sh*t

But AEW fan is going to defend this till death, because it's AEW. I don't care if you disagree with me. You have that right, but ask yourself this....if the WWE had done this would you be celebrating it?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You know what the worst part of shit like this is? It’s that it overshadows, given how polarizing it is, moments on the show that are very serious and deserve more focus. FTR’s attack and the Bucks’ selling of said attack is a big fucking money moment, but Jericho has to shit on the drama of it all. Bucks and FTR should have been the talk of the evening.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> You know what the worst part of shit like this is? It’s that it overshadows, given how polarizing it is, moments on the show that are very serious and deserve more focus. FTR’s attack and the Bucks’ selling of said attack is a big fucking money moment, but Jericho has to shit on the drama of it all. Bucks and FTR should have been the talk of the evening.


The beatdown wasn't great. It started with a chairshot from an old man. A stupid triple spike piledriver that looked awkward as hell. And then pilmanizing matt. It made no sense because the bucks have been heeling it up lately.

The show should have ended with Kenny omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I demand a Cole Porter song every week.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> It definitely belongs on that list, and isbeven


No, it does not. They tried to innovate something new. And unlike what’s on that list, the Jericho-MJF segment is something that you can sit through and not be anywhere near as embarrassed about showing it to others. If someone walks in on this segment, at least you don’t have to scramble to get the remote to change the channel.

This has a chance of raising the bar on entertainment segments that has been lowered for the past quarter century for wrestling. And besides, AEW hasn’t ever really 100% grasped this sports based wrestling thing from the beginning, and they’ve had nearly two years to figure this out. May as well let them embrace being alternative WWE. If I want to watch sports based pro wrestling, I’ll stick to NJPW. If I want to watch something with mature, layered storylines and has sex and violence present too, I have options and so do you. I’m kind of done waiting for AEW to figure out funny doesn’t draw money in wrestling. And weekly US wrestling to get its act together. Life`s too short for that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine if in the next James Bond movie we approach the end of the film, James corners the villain of the movie, points his gun and then the villain says "No wait James, stop, we can deal with this" and they suddenly break into a 5 minute song and dance routine before moving onto the next scene.
> 
> Many people here the way they are arguing would be completely fine with this because James Bond is fake and designed to be entertaining.


That’s a great point. People don’t really get what “genre” wrestling is supposed to be, I guess. They always use other media to try and discredit it as “fake” or “something to be entertaining,” but that James Bond analogy is a great one.

Homer Simpson’s reaction to Paint Your Wagon in The Simpsons is another one that works.

These guys dress up as video game characters and sell Hadoukens. But if they played a video game and their move was no-sold by the CPU they’d be fucking livid because they appreciate game mechanics are supposed to work.

Wrestling mechanics are that it is supposed to resemble a real fight. That’s it. There’s no other answer on this. It’s not subjective. It’s not an “opinion.” That what wrestling is. A show designed to get people to pay money to see two dudes fight. That’s how it got started. That it was fixed was how they got money out of people — angles, returns, etc.

When something that breaks reality happens, it is bad. There’s no excuses. That is what this shit was and how that shit worked and why it exists. If you’re doing something else, you’re doing something else. It’s not wrestling. It can call itself that, but it’s false advertising.

It’s such a simple rule, and Jericho KNOWS it. MJF knows it. Jericho kept it pretty good for the most part for almost 30 years. A few photos with guys he just worked with and podcasts saying he really loved guys, but eh. He outright refused merchandise as a heel. Now he’s got Demo God t-shirts. Wtf happened? Did his brain actually break? Did he experience a close personal tragedy and is just not right? It’s such a 



Firefromthegods said:


> Having slept on it. I will give them credit for thinking outside the box. But honestly it exposes an identity problem. Do they want to be professional wrestling or do they want to be sport's entertainment where matches mean something but you have goofy segments ?


The matches CAN’T mean something if you have goofy segments. I mean, this sort of goofy. How can you believe two people are going to try and beat each other up when this happens? The whole house of cards falls apart.



GL said:


> If WWE did this same bit would AEW fan love it?


No. They wouldn’t. This is the sort of stuff people claim they get away from the WWE for. But even they don’t piss on their own reality like that. 



Verbatim17 said:


> No, it does not. They tried to innovate something new. And unlike what’s on that list, the Jericho-MJF segment is something that you can sit through and not be anywhere near as embarrassed about showing it to others. If someone walks in on this segment, at least you don’t have to scramble to get the remote to change the channel.
> 
> This has a chance of raising the bar on entertainment segments that has been lowered for the past quarter century for wrestling. And besides, AEW hasn’t ever really 100% grasped this sports based wrestling thing from the beginning, and they’ve had nearly two years to figure this out. May as well let them embrace being alternative WWE. If I want to watch sports based pro wrestling, I’ll stick to NJPW. If I want to watch something with mature, layered storylines and has sex and violence present too, I have options and so do you. I’m kind of done waiting for AEW to figure out funny doesn’t draw money in wrestling. And weekly US wrestling to get its act together. Life`s too short for that.


No it does. It breaks reality. Anything that breaks the realms of plausibility belongs on the list.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Just going off this promotion you realize Jericho's promo mocking Cody happened within the last year right? Same company, had people quoting it, and it hardly got backlash.


Ah, the last actually funny thing AEW did. It was all downhill from there unfortunately


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> No it does. It breaks reality. Anything that breaks the realms of plausibility belongs on the list.


No, it really does not belong on that list. That list is a list of awful to show that it could be way ,way worse that what was onscreen Wednesday night in that segment. This segment wouldn’t even be listed in the top 1000 wrestlecrap moments of all time.

At worst, much like how the ECW guys came to understand why there are rules and being a lawless fed doesn’t work, the AEW guys will come to understand why wrestling needs plausibility if they just keep going with this and being a comedy fed doesn’t work.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> That’s a great point. People don’t really get what “genre” wrestling is supposed to be, I guess. They always use other media to try and discredit it as “fake” or “something to be entertaining,” but that James Bond analogy is a great one.
> 
> Homer Simpson’s reaction to Paint Your Wagon in The Simpsons is another one that works.
> 
> ...



That's obviously the direction this is all going. One of them is going to Judas the other. My issue is with the ham and cheese itself. Friends don't dance together. Unless they're women or into musical theatre or comfortable with themselves.

I understand what they're after and the endgame but this isn't high school musical. 

It's not a huge leap to get to violence cause they're prick measuring, at best they should be drinking bubbly or shopping for loud jackets and scarves. 

By going for ham and cheese you're just creating an identity crisis. That segment is just confusing. Show tunes are to high brow for the male demographic. Male wrestling fans aren't the brightest most sophisticated bunch. Case in point whenever there's a dancing gimmick you get gay jokes.

Its fine to get elaborate but you have to understand your audience and your product. Show tunes cater to an audience that think wrestling is stupid. Dancing caters to an audience that think we are all basement dwelling wankers cause we post on internet forums and analyse segments


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> WWE and AEW. Who's lied to you more, about their respective companies business, in the past decade? Yeah, it's absurd to compare 10 years, I know, but all the cool kids do it anyway. So, let's take a walk down memory lane and see how many times WWE have lied to their fans shall we?
> 
> The Attitude Era
> 
> ...


WWE sucks too though? Like this is pretty much universal knowledge. Every time you guys say "but WWE does it too" it just proves they're the same shit shows. Weird how you haven't got this yet.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Verbatim17 said:


> No, it really does not belong on that list. That list is a list of awful to show that it could be way ,way worse that what was onscreen Wednesday night in that segment. This segment wouldn’t even be listed in the top 1000 wrestlecrap moments of all time.
> 
> At worst, much like how the ECW guys came to understand why there are rules and being a lawless fed doesn’t work, the AEW guys will come to understand why wrestling needs plausibility if they just keep going with this and being a comedy fed doesn’t work.


No, it absolutely does. This was cringe, Jericho is looking barely human anymore. Someone please look after him. It was bad attempts at comedy, from a musical perspective (I can’t believe I’m typing this), the song sucked. Jericho so desperately wants to be accepted by the entertainment world and has been failing for 15 years. This SUCKED. And it was insulting to the intelligence. This absolutely belongs on the list of WrestleMania. This was Hornswoggle jumping through a wall bad.

I agree with the rest of what you said about rules, but this completely broke everything. Fuck them for doing this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

If I wanted this, I would watch my fucking Soap in General Hospital Nurses Ball season. But not in AEW or wrestling general. That segment made me cringe.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Except your three examples all realistically could've happened. The silliest one is Stone Cold but it's still not totally out there in the realm of possibility that he could've snuck into a hospital and hit Vince with a bedpan.


I don't agree. This can easily have happened kayfabe wise as I said in my original post. Jericho and MJF could have secretley met, decided that MJF is to be inducted into the Inner Circle and then they could have plotted a way to announce this in the extravgent way it was presented. It makes them look like soft touchs, because why would you ever think that dancing and singing would be an intimidating message to send to the rest of a wrestling roster. But this isn't out of the realm of possibility. As the top paid star, Jericho could have spent a small fortune to set this all up with the set and dancing girls and all. It's like throwing someone an expensive suprise birthday party.




Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine if in the next James Bond movie we approach the end of the film, James corners the villain of the movie, points his gun and then the villain says "No wait James, stop, we can deal with this" and they suddenly break into a 5 minute song and dance routine before moving onto the next scene.
> 
> Many people here the way they are arguing would be completely fine with this because James Bond is fake and designed to be entertaining.


MJF and Jericho are both heels and co-operating.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

GL said:


> I love musicals too, but not in my simulated competitive sports. Especially if they are awful.
> 
> Stay in your lane kids
> 
> ...


You are spot on.

Apparently this is the "sports based wrestling" Khan promised .


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Even though it wasn't my cup of tea, funnily enough I would be far less embarrassed to be watching this in the same room with one of my mates that doesn't watch wrestling, than the main event matches of either nxt or dynamite.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

The only issue I had with that segment was Mjf giving Jericho compliments while they were sitting down. It did not fit his character. Instead like they were competing over the steak id like to see them compete over the singing and get heated towards the end with the resturant staff breaking up a scuffle.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Stylebender said:


> The only issue I had with that segment was Mjf giving Jericho compliments while they were sitting down. It did not fit his character. Instead like they were competing over the steak *id like to see them compete over the singing and get heated towards the end with the resturant staff breaking up a scuffle.*


Why? The point of this was to show that Jericho and MJF are now on the same team.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> No, it absolutely does. This was cringe, Jericho is looking barely human anymore. Someone please look after him. It was bad attempts at comedy, from a musical perspective (I can’t believe I’m typing this), the song sucked. Jericho so desperately wants to be accepted by the entertainment world and has been failing for 15 years. This SUCKED. And it was insulting to the intelligence. This absolutely belongs on the list of WrestleMania. This was Hornswoggle jumping through a wall bad.
> 
> I agree with the rest of what you said about rules, but this completely broke everything. Fuck them for doing this.


You might not realize this, but this segment was a good thing for AEW and wresting as a whole, even though it doesn’t look like it right now.

This lets Jericho or Tony Khan advertise AEW to others as alternative WWE, in terms of being more sports based and adult oriented than WWE and none of the offensive baggage of WWE that has turned fans away for decades. They could draw in a bunch of fans that like WWE, but have been turned off of it for a number of reasons, including, but not limited to, what’s been listed in this paragraph.

And it’s not like WWE is going to top this at all either. Although I’m sure they will try, since they are more desperate to be accepted into the entertainment world more than Jericho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The simplest way too look at this segment is its everything AEW was supposed to be against. This is the sort of segment that people would attribute with the WWE while everyone in AEW preaches how they have a sports based product...while producing crap like this, Dark Order, etc and putting some of the worst Wrestlers to ever appear on TV on TV every week.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

MJF lost Jim Cornette's support over this shit.


The Wood said:


> It’s going to be a bit sad when Cornette has to motherfuck MJF. Oh well. Easy come, easy go.


He did and it was painful. You could tell that he hated having to do it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> After having a lot of time to dwell of this, since the immediate reaction to this segment was that it was so bad (I was laughing because it was horrible, even though Jericho and MJF can sing and the backup dancers can dance), and that Jericho and MJF should be future endevoured to WWE to do this kind of stuff over there (which I mentioned in my review of Dynamite), I will say this.
> 
> Yes, this segment out sports entertained WWE. However, this promotion was supposed to be sports based, and not be a dick measuring contest between WWE and AEW in terms of who does sports entertainment better. That’s why this segment is a flop to me. At the time of this post, the Jericho-MJF segment got 126K viewers on Youtube, while Ember Moon and Dakota Kai got 127K viewers. That’s right, women’s wrestling outdrew Le Champion and dude who’s supposed to be the next Rock in viewers. AEW should hope TNT does not find out about this.
> 
> It’s just reminding me that my days of paying attention to weekly US wrestling is over.


AEW will never be sport-based. It's obvious by now. I took the segment as it is and I was entertained. Bear in mind I'm a fan of old musicals like that. I bet MJF is a Sinatra fan.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

As per Meltz it was lowest rated and least watch part of the show.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> As per Meltz it was lowest rated and least watch part of the show.


But obviously the "per houshold viewer" must be off the charts


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

This was their submission for the Tony Awards that recognizes Broadway performances. So, AEW is attempting to reach a different audience with this, I suppose. I don't know how the Tony Awards work exactly, so I can't really comment on what impact, if any, this will have. All I'll say about the Tony Awards is if the rest of submissions are anything like this, then yikes.

Meltzer said it was "just four minutes" when information has emerged that it took hours to shoot and ten hours to edit through the mixer, only getting done hours before the show. Not sure how credible that report was, but you can see this was an intricate, multiple take segment that was clearly treated very seriously by those involved. Sad to see MJF a part of this, and it's just getting sad with Jericho now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> As per Meltz it was lowest rated and least watch part of the show.


You got the quarter hour breakdown?


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Charzhino said:


> Why? The point of this was to show that Jericho and MJF are now on the same team.


I have not followed Aew that closely in a few months, I thought they were still building on it. Still you can be teamates and not get along. It does not suit mjf being "friendly"


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The simplest way too look at this segment is its everything AEW was supposed to be against. This is the sort of segment that people would attribute with the WWE while everyone in AEW preaches how they have a sports based product...while producing crap like this, Dark Order, etc and putting some of the worst Wrestlers to ever appear on TV on TV every week.


Exactly, AEW was supposed to be the alternative, all the bs we get on Monday's and sometimes Friday's are supposed to be non existent on Wednesday but most of the time they double down on sports entertainment and rely on the audience believing "we do it better". I get the appeal for people but obviously people like me and others would get turned off and see why this show is not what we want. I honestly prefer the serious style of NXT, sports based style of ROH, for me personally.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Charzhino said:


> I don't agree. This can easily have happened kayfabe wise as I said in my original post. Jericho and MJF could have secretley met, decided that MJF is to be inducted into the Inner Circle and then they could have plotted a way to announce this in the extravgent way it was presented. It makes them look like soft touchs, because why would you ever think that dancing and singing would be an intimidating message to send to the rest of a wrestling roster. But this isn't out of the realm of possibility. As the top paid star, Jericho could have spent a small fortune to set this all up with the set and dancing girls and all. It's like throwing someone an expensive suprise birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly the sort of bullshit they will try to use to justify it. The “hologram” apology. No one buys this. It’s not the most effective way to present your product. They don’t get to use this excuse.

Interesting news: Travis Heckel actually tweeted that Corny was being “savage.” 17/18 minute mark. Used words like “Good lord” and “wow.” MJF is dead.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This is exactly the sort of bullshit they will try to use to justify it. The “hologram” apology. No one buys this. It’s not the most effective way to present your product. They don’t get to use this excuse.
> 
> Interesting news: Travis Heckel actually tweeted that Corny was being “savage.” 17/18 minute mark. Used words like “Good lord” and “wow.” MJF is dead.


Is the Cornette review out? Will be something to listen to at work today


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GL said:


> I love musicals too, but not in my simulated competitive sports. Especially if they are awful.
> 
> Stay in your lane kids
> 
> ...


*I kinda want Drew and Orton to sing about their Hell in a Cell match on RAW and see if the AEW marks keep the same energy.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I kinda want Drew and Orton to sing about their Hell in a Cell match on RAW and see if the AEW marks keep the same energy.*


would you not agree that the WWE equivalent of MJF Chris Jericho does not exist as they are technically not feuding yet?

Drew Orton would be equivalent to Moxley Kingston. Both good feuds.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> would you not agree that the WWE equivalent of MJF Chris Jericho does not exist as they are technically not feuding yet?
> 
> Drew Orton would be equivalent to Moxley Kingston. Both good feuds.


Ok then let it be seth and dominik doing that due to seth trying to recruit him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> would you not agree that the WWE equivalent of MJF Chris Jericho does not exist as they are technically not feuding yet?
> 
> Drew Orton would be equivalent to Moxley Kingston. Both good feuds.


*There has been underlying tension since MJF interrupted Jericho's 30th anniversary. These are literally the two biggest heels in the company. They should be trying to assert dominance over each other.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There has been underlying tension since MJF interrupted Jericho's 30th anniversary. These are literally the two biggest heels in the company. They should be trying to assert dominance over each other.*


i agree with you. but the example you chose was a poor example.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I kinda want Drew and Orton to sing about their Hell in a Cell match on RAW and see if the AEW marks keep the same energy.*


They're pretty different feuds though. Orton and Drew has always been a more serious hatred between them for some time now so of course a more comedic angle would make no sense. 

Jericho/MJF isn't anywhere near the hatred level yet, it feels more like two top heels who are semi sucking up to one another (MJF more than Jericho), and both who have comedic sides to their characters at times. It's why I compared their feud so far to what Owens and Jericho did a few years ago, similar type feel and that had plenty of comedic elements to it too. 

Feels like MJF is attempting to sucker Jericho into a yes, and he'll end up breaking up the Inner Circle from the inside out, that's where I think this leads anyway, and a more heated feud with Jericho after MJF spends some time actually in the group.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319733840508817408
*After all that, they only got the fifth highest demo for the show.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is the Cornette review out? Will be something to listen to at work today


It will be dropping any minute now. I think Travis must get it early so he can get started on the art.

Jericho has completely departed from everything that made him Jericho. He used to refuse merchandise as a heel. Now? Demo God. He looks like shit. But he’s acting weird.

I really do think it’s a mid-life crisis, and I’ve been trying to understand it.

It’s been 15 years since the passing of Eddie Guerrero. 13 since Benoit. Rey’s daughter, who Jericho knew since birth, is now a bombshell and as old as the girls Jericho tries to pick up on his cruise.

He’s spent so long trying to get into entertainment and become a real “star.” He even went dancing with them.

I saw that photo of him with Thunder Rosa, 16 years his junior, and he’s holding his gut in to try and look as good as possible, and I thought “Why? She’s seen you on TV.” She knows he’s fat “on purpose.” The only reason I can think is because he wants to look good _with_ her. This guy can’t accept he’s getting older.

He’s obviously buddies with Dave Meltzer who has got a similar thing going on. They’re throwing all their values away to hang out with the cool kids. And I just don’t understand it. But I do have a theory:

Some people don’t give a fuck if they’re cool or not. They don’t give a fuck what others think. They don’t need to follow trends. Others _need_ validation that way. They just do. One’s not better than the other. It’s just how they go about it.

Jericho wants people to think he “gets it.” He doesn’t know what it is. But to him, the worst things you could say are “uncool” and “irrelevant.” His vanity will not let him remain a product of his time.

To certain people, it reeks of desperation. I certainly think it does. But that’s the only reason I can imagine Jericho throwing EVERYTHING about himself away and starting anew.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Sure, it was kind of cheesy and overblown, but at least it was entertaining and fun. And in today's wrestling world, I'll take entertaining over boring any day of the week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319733840508817408
> *After all that, they only got the fifth highest demo for the show.*


This is Meltzer "It was the second least good match" level spin. I hope the realize internally it was horrible at least.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Metalhead1 said:


> Sure, it was kind of cheesy and overblown, but at least it was entertaining and fun. And in today's wrestling world, I'll take entertaining over boring any day of the week.


It was neither of those things. It was a bad production. If you want to judge it by those standards. No one in entertainment is looking at this saying “Wow! What talent!” It was objectively bad. There’s a reason Chris Jericho didn’t make it even when he was cute and before CTE and alcoholism had set in.



Two Sheds said:


> This is Meltzer "It was the second least good match" level spin. I hope the realize internally it was horrible at least.


That is just _embarrassing_. He’s so fucking desperate to be...whatever he’s trying to be. An entertainer? TV star? Actor? He can’t accept that no one wants to see _him_ do _that_. And he somehow wants to retain his wrestling cred as a main event level talent despite dragging everything down.

Fuck Chris Jericho. I’m done with him. He’s go “go away” heat with me now. There was a time for Hulk Hogan to go away. There was a time for Randy Savage to go away. Now is the time for Chris Jericho to go. The fuck. Away.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This is Meltzer "It was the second least good match" level spin. I hope the realize internally it was horrible at least.


*The two top heels got outdrawn by midcard guys* *having a bad ass tournament match. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319592712870400000*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> That is just _embarrassing_. He’s so fucking desperate to be...whatever he’s trying to be. An entertainer? TV star? Actor? He can’t accept that no one wants to see _him_ do _that_. And he somehow wants to retain his wrestling cred as a main event level talent despite dragging everything down.
> 
> Fuck Chris Jericho. I’m done with him. He’s go “go away” heat with me now. There was a time for Hulk Hogan to go away. There was a time for Randy Savage to go away. Now is the time for Chris Jericho to go. The fuck. Away.


Hard to believe the drop he had had from just a year ago. He was one of the best things when this company started and now he is basically Fat Elvis. People remember all the hits he had but then you see the dude and wonder how this could have happened.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder how they feel about Chris outright lying about their shit doing better than his shit? Just to keep his bloated ass over. Especially after he told them to slow it down and work tags properly. Valid criticism, but how about that traditional wrestling, Chris. Hypocritical ass-wipe burying talent. Remember Hulk Hogan in 1998, Chris? He was pulling that shit, but at least he can say he was younger and drew money.

Fuck Chris Jericho. He’s done, and he’s not going to accept it, which is really sad.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dont know if its on this clip but he casted always sunny using aew wrestlers lolz


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> dont know if its on this clip but he casted always sunny using aew wrestlers lolz


Holy shit, that’s going to be amazing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I wonder how they feel about Chris outright lying about their shit doing better than his shit? Just to keep his bloated ass over. Especially after he told them to slow it down and work tags properly. Valid criticism, but how about that traditional wrestling, Chris. Hypocritical ass-wipe burying talent. Remember Hulk Hogan in 1998, Chris? He was pulling that shit, but at least he can say he was younger and drew money.
> 
> Fuck Chris Jericho. He’s done, and he’s not going to accept it, which is really sad.


TELL EM, BDON!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The two top heels got outdrawn by midcard guys* *having a bad ass tournament match.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319592712870400000*


One of the best TV matches of the year, though you'd hardly know it on this board where people prefer to focus on a 4 minute segment over a 14 minute blockbuster. I'm glad it was rewarded with a good rating. I'd also like to see Rey Fenix turn face in future, he and Penta could have a long feud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cornette didn't care that much. Said it was embarassing and they've hurt MJF but says AEW wants people to laugh at them so that's what he's doing from now on.



3venflow said:


> One of the best TV matches of the year, though you'd hardly know it on this board where people prefer to focus on a 4 minute segment over a 14 minute blockbuster. I'm glad it was rewarded with a good rating. I'd also like to see Rey Fenix turn face in future, he and Penta could have a long feud.


We all put that match over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> dont know if its on this clip but he casted always sunny using aew wrestlers lolz


Him recasting It's Always Sunny was awesome. He totally nailed who would be the McPoyles.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette didn't care that much. Said it was embarassing and they've hurt MJF but says AEW wants people to laugh at them so that's what he's doing from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> We all put that match over.


*He spent 15 minutes ranting about how the modern day Roddy Piper just flushed his career down the toilet. He definitely cared. I'm laughing my ass off at this whole podcast.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He spent 15 minutes ranting about how the modern day Roddy Piper just flushed his career down the toilet. He definitely cared. I'm laughing my ass off at this whole podcast.*


Yeah maybe wrong to say he didn't care but it wasn't another Stadium Stampede.

He expects garbage


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette didn't care that much. Said it was embarassing and they've hurt MJF but says AEW wants people to laugh at them so that's what he's doing from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> We all put that match over.


At this point hes just desensitized. But he did promise to not be as easy with praise

damn there all the aew haters who are never satisfied put over the entire first hour of the last show. Fucking haters


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> At this point hes just desensitized. But he did promise to not be as easy with praise
> 
> damn there all the aew haters who are never satisfied put over the entire first hour of the last show. Fucking haters


Facts and evidence do not matter when an important narrative needs to be pushed!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Him recasting It's Always Sunny was awesome. He totally nailed who would be the McPoyles.


Not a fan of OC as charlie and I was shocked that he cast brandy as artemis ( though i get why), but for the most part I def got what he was going for.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Not a fan of OC as charlie and I was shocked that he cast brandy as artemis ( though i get why), but for the most part I def got what he was going for.


It made sense to me. I have called OC the janitor several times on here so casting him as the janitor in that show was perfect. And you know OC and Tony play nightcrawlers.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> It made sense to me. I have called OC the janitor several times on here so casting him as the janitor in that show was perfect. And you know OC and Tony play nightcrawlers.


Perhaps, but tony is dennis in jim's universe. Meaning tony would scoff at such things.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> One of the best TV matches of the year, though you'd hardly know it on this board where people prefer to focus on a 4 minute segment over a 14 minute blockbuster. I'm glad it was rewarded with a good rating. I'd also like to see Rey Fenix turn face in future, he and Penta could have a long feud.


That’s what happens when you put utter shit on your show — the good shit gets buried. Don’t put bad shit on your show. Real simple.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I honestly think Joey Janela is made to do Charlie work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're selling t shirts of this disaster now 🤦

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320046972284342273*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They're selling t shirts of this disaster now 🤦
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320046972284342273*


It is 2020. A new shirt gets made everytime someone takes an irregular dump.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Apparently “Tell ‘em, bdon” shirts are #2 in the world behind Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Apparently “Tell ‘em, bdon” shirts are #2 in the world behind Orange Cassidy.


You're welcome


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They actually got outdone by terrible WWE segments.

Teddy Long needing to take a piss was funnier than anything in the Jericho/MJF segment. As was Bradshaw saying “It’s about time things got hostile.” AEW’s comedy is actually WORSE than WWE’s.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> This is Meltzer "It was the second least good match" level spin. I hope the realize internally it was horrible at least.


What is "it was the second least good match" referring to?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What is "it was the second least good match" referring to?


Meltzer apparently called some match on an AEW show that just to try and make it sound like a positive when it was bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Meltzer apparently called some match on an AEW show that just to try and make it sound like a positive when it was bad.


Oh I wish I knew the match lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Oh I wish I knew the match lol


Yeah I am not sure. I know Cornette mentioned it a couple times awhile back but I forget now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, that was hilarious. Someone made a tweet saying “that was the second worst match on the card” to set it up. Meltzer stuck his nose in with that comment.

I just had to punish myself and listen to Meltzer and Alvarez talk about it. I used to love both guys, but they shill for this product so hard. And then they try to make you sound like an asshole for finding it questionable.

At least Alvarez stopped at saying he wouldn’t want to see a dance in a grudge match between Steve Austin and The Rock. Meltzer couldn’t even bring himself as far as to say that. He’s so far gone.


----------

